# Build Log My New 07 Acura TL



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So here it is,

I recently purchased my Acura TL and so far it has been good to me.
Previously I had Audi A4 07 well, fun car but it had to go... 

I want to build nothing but pure SQ Sound Quality System, also I want to retain trunk space as possible, also I would like to hide my amps and make them invisible.

Things that I currently have/need

3 Way Front Stage Active setup
Alpine H800 DSP
Mosconi AS300.2 - C12XL
Mosconi AS300.2 - Mids - Undecided
Mosconi AS100.4 - Midreange and Tweeters - Undecided
Samsung AVT 11.6" HU
Second Skin Pro 3 door kits 
0 Gauge power Wire
200FT 16G speaker wire
New Distribution Block with ground and positive all in one

Here is my progress on the car, I haven't done anything on the inside of it yet, I just been collecting parts and starting to fabricate everything, so this build log is going to be a long one! 
Here is the car, so far whats been done,
Windows Tinted which on this pic there is no tints, and also I have installed LED DRL lights.



Back on track now with the install and updates,

I didn't want to damage my oem carpet so i bought a separate one from a guy for $25 Both sides (trunk Liner).
Since my car has a Nvi system, I decided not to brake that in case I will ever want to go back to stock or trade the car in or whatever the case maybe, so I got the OEM radio as a back up for cheep price.
From the same guy I have purchased the sliver trim that goes all the way from the radio to the center console (arm rest) for a good price $20 for a set, dirt cheep.

My time is crazy busy so i'm trying to get things done here and there, having my little girl during the week days, and every other weekend, and my personal life its kind tough to get things done. Winter is still here so its cold out and I don't feel like freezing my ass outside, or in the garage.

So here it is, I have started working on the sub box, I had to tape everything up (this is my backup mold carpet that i bought) and after I did my taping, i have apply aluminium foil over it. PTA~!!!
Plan on having a good output out of it, with Illusion Audio C12XL sub.

Got that done over the weekend.







So this is here i stand with my box build, I need to get some fiberglass stuff and sub ring and ill be good to go.

Moving on to HU unit, ahh, I know Acura is a challenge when it comes to HU replacement, or anything else at the dash level

As some of you have seen my build with 11.6" Samsung tablet, well TL wont be any different, the only thing is, I will be doing some fabrication work and modding my controls and moving them over. Here is what I have came up with and I'm sticking to it.

First I have tried to put the controls on top of the lcd, but it looked so bad, I even took it to my car to see how its going to turn out and did not like it at all. here is a pic.




I have decided to see how its going to look if there will be enough of space for me to put the controllers on the side of each other vs being on the tablet or any other location and i think I hit the jack pot!
It was rock on, after doing some fast fitment, I will be able to put the cables where they being (they will be extended) but other than that, it will look awesome.. So time for cutting!
I marked down with the tape and cut out the controllers from one OEM HU displays that I have. 

I have cut out the controllers with the plastic trim around them, after that i did quick sanding and it turned out great!


After getting the idea to put them on the side, I have decided to do some extra measurements and fitment and it turned out really cool I cant wait to fabricate everything.


side view for measurements and see how is going to look just to get an idea.


After getting that idea, I didn't wait any longer, I have wrapped my Samsung tablet in Aluminum foil and some tape to have it ready for fab work and glassing.




This tablet will be movable from my car, so it will slide through the top so i'm leaving that open and there will be no glass adding on to it... 



Final progress after measurements and fitment:
Front:


Back:



So here it is that's my progress.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet !!! The tablet is gonna look super sexy with all that kick ass gear you got


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice job so far! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your progress. Good luck!

Any ideas on front speakers yet? What sizes and locations are you going for?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you all. My brother inlaw went to Poland for little vaction. He is in to car audio as well, little that he knows his best friend that he keeps a co tact with till this day has a sound car audio shop  so I asked while talking to my bro over Skype if he has any Ground Zero stuff and he said no but he could get some. So we will see where this goes. Hope today I will find out a price on some GZ goodies. And my bro will bring them back to US for me.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Looking for 3 way for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you all. My brother inlaw went to Poland for little vaction. He is in to car audio as well, little that he knows his best friend that he keeps a co tact with till this day has a sound car audio shop  so I asked while talking to my bro over Skype if he has any Ground Zero stuff and he said no but he could get some. So we will see where this goes. Hope today I will find out a price on some GZ goodies. And my bro will bring them back to US for me.


Cant support a US dealer?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Scott no disrespect to any of us here, I said he might get them depending on the price and if I'm OK with it. Another thing I'm wondering is warranty which it kinda scares me away buying from someone that I won't have warranty. And if it's cheaper why not go somewhere else. Don't we all shop around for better deals? I understand where you coming from Scott, and as I stated depending on the price. Dollar value for euro money is lower so it won't be even worth it. I might just stick to my old plan and go with helix mids. Scan mid range and scan tweeters. Which it would work very well for my application.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I always support dealers and US. I just shop around for stuff vs getting it from just one person. 
I work hard for what I have, my life isn't easy and this hobby kills me because I love it so much. On that note I don't want to discuss stuff like this in my build log. This is a build log not a discussion thread. 

Thank you


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like this is going to be a good build.

One thing to be careful with is when you fiberglass the rear panel for the sub I would have it installed in the car when you do the actual glassing. If you do it with the panel removed the panel might warp or be out of shape so when you install it into the car it might not fit correctly. Maybe you're already planning on this though.

Also what are you going to use to get the signal from the tablet to your amps (DAC, bluetooth dsp, etc..)?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bonesmcgraw said:


> Looks like this is going to be a good build.
> 
> One thing to be careful with is when you fiberglass the rear panel for the sub I would have it installed in the car when you do the actual glassing. If you do it with the panel removed the panel might warp or be out of shape so when you install it into the car it might not fit correctly. Maybe you're already planning on this though.
> 
> Also what are you going to use to get the signal from the tablet to your amps (DAC, bluetooth dsp, etc..)?


Thank you for the tips, I made sure the everything is nice and tight (thats what she said  ), I have taped the lose spots together to make sure everything stays as one for fab work.
As far as signal goes, I'm going with USB Dock to Optical, which is what i had in my previous car and it worked out great. zero floor noise.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't done anything yet, its been so cold outside, on top of it im sick as a dog drinking tea with some medication  being in bed isn't the greatest thing, but what can you do? 

It looks like its not gonna get any better in IL anytime soon, this winter drives me crazy!
At least its not as bad last year...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm in for this!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had a some what productive day,
1st, I bought a Kenwood head unit for my GF car for her B-Day and I told her that I will install it after work, It took me about 20 min to get everything ready and test to make sure everything works before putting the HU unit in.
2nd. I started working on my tablet, managed to put 1 coat of fiberglass on the back of it, and also started making some side corners under the controllers, I had no idea of how to get that done, but i came up with some conclusion, its not perfect, still lots of work to be done, but at least its a start.

1~ Hu Install pics
I hate using electric tape, but i had to, she has a older Eclipse and infinity system, so I had to get wire harness with RCA plugin to factory amp. Kenwood pre-output for speakers wasn't in use, so I had to cover them up, that's the only thing that was taped up. and some unused wires so there isn't any spark behind the unit.


Made a hole in the back for USB wire in the bottom tray. 


HU Installed



Prep work before glassing:
It was a nice day, sun came out, so i was in a rush to get that done, since Solarez resin needs uv to cure. 


Test Fit


It took 5 min to cure




Made it Celan




At night i decided not to go out or do anything crazy, and just work on the tablet and see where i will get with it. I wanted to fill in the gaps on top left and right side and also create some kind of better look or more filling round shape towards the bottom of the tablet.

I used hot glue, made the shape and than simply shoot hot glue in to the empty spots or shapes that i have made, I know they are not perfect, I don't have all the tools in the world and also it was late, so I didn't want to make too much noise since i live in a condo. 



More to come, more filling to-do before adding more glass in the front, and make a better shape, this was a test and it turned out ok,,, but i'm not happy with it.

Than i started playing with it some more, tomorrow i will create a round shape if everything goes well.



More to come!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Comments and suggestions are welcome, help me if you guys don't mind helping me out of how to turn this in to nice looking HU.

Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So after doing some modding to the template of the tablet and controls. I have decided to take in to the car and take a look at it..  no good it would look super stupid. Also my knees would be hitting it.. after reviewing some stuff I came up with new idea  and these controllers gonna be installed in here. I have measured it and checked it out and it's gonna fit  now I need to make new mold ahhhh PTA


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Looking for 3 way for sure!


Who isn't? 

Nice efforts. I like the tablet mount ideas.


----------



## tegman (May 16, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its gonna be slick  once is done.


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

very nice install


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

brump3 said:


> very nice install


Thank you, but nothing has been started yet ahhaha... I will post more once I start the build.

I'm redoing the tablet, and controls as you see. so everything is being redone all over again .....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you, but nothing has been started yet ahhaha... I will post more once I start the build.
> 
> I'm redoing the tablet, and controls as you see. so everything is being redone all over again .....


brump, is just trying to get to that magical 100 so he can sell some stuff. originally welcoming everyone, now he's complimenting everyones build log, feel honored. LOL


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> brump, is just trying to get to that magical 100 so he can sell some stuff. originally welcoming everyone, now he's complimenting everyones build log, feel honored. LOL


You don't spend very much time posting your incredible builds... instead you creep on these guys :laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's no fun  what do you guys think of my idea of controls ???


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ok no response


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Are those the pieces that run on either side of the center console and up to the radio? I like the idea. Should look sick. You gonna flush them in?

Jay


----------



## tegman (May 16, 2013)

Im waiting to see results.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Are those the pieces that run on either side of the center console and up to the radio? I like the idea. Should look sick. You gonna flush them in?
> 
> Jay


You are right. These are the center trims that go from am rest to radio  and I wanna flush it.. that's for sure


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Extremely interested how this build unfolds.

The tablet integration looks really promising!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

FunkPnut said:


> Extremely interested how this build unfolds.
> 
> The tablet integration looks really promising!


Same here..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This winter could really >>>>


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It sucks can't do anything


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If only you were closer, I would gladly allow you to use my garage to start and finish your build in comfort.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> If only you were closer, I would gladly allow you to use my garage to start and finish your build in comfort.


Thank you buddy. Yea too bad  but thank you for the thought


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I try my best to help out as much as I can...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I try my best to help out as much as I can...


Good guy here... not to many people would offer something like that.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

They would offer, but how many would actually mean it lol just kidding. I'm just anxious to see you happy again..


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm down, good work so far.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since is getting better and better outside . I'm gonna try to start building something up on Friday after work


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet! Cant wait to see it


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Since is getting better and better outside . I'm gonna try to start building something up on Friday after work


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. Suppose to be like 40-50 in the midwest starting this weekend!


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

spring is right around the corner man...keep up the good work


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes yes lol but I'm starting from ground up


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Still waiting on some parts. Fiberglass stuff and rasin. Also I'm doing some modifications to controls.. Stay tuned!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have decided to speed up my process on my tablet, well i had some extra fiberglass stuff at home and decided to wrap it before laying down some Solarez UV Resin. 

So here is a pic of the tablet being wraped in cloth fiberglass. 


My plan is to get this in rasin on friday after work I need sun so without sun, i cant do anything and i dont want to wait. 

This is the back of the tablet. 



At this moment this is it, I have my little angel over the weekend so I wont be working on the car until next week, hope to get more done during the week, and the weather will be getting better and better


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Since is getting better and better outside . I'm gonna try to start building something up on Friday after work


i'm in the same boat in Vermont, i have a pair of Mosconi AS amps sitting on a shelf here with my car all apart waiting for a warm day. Tomorrow is supposed to be Zero degrees again


----------



## Paulluap (Nov 5, 2013)

Very Cool.Looking forward to seeing the tablet mounted, then I might have a go at this.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got up this morning and the only thing that was on my mind was to come home from work at 11:30 am, and start working on the tablet. 
We got sun today but it was so windy, and cold at the same time. Having 2 pairs of socks, warm shoes, 2 under shirts, 2 sweaters it I was still freezing, but i got it accomplished.

So my prep work paid off, it took me about 10 minutes to apply resin on the front and back, I made a little mistake... but how else can we learn right?

I should have apply resin in the front lcd, let it dry and than apply in the back and let it dry, but i did all of it at once.. dry time was quick even with low temps, it took about 8 minutes for everything to cure.

After taking the tablet in, I had everything out and apply another coat of glass for the front and back, but this time i learned, I did the front first, let it dry and than apply resin in the back of the tablet.

The back of the tablet:





As you all see, we still have snow on the ground and the parking lot where you drive in to the garage is nothing but an ice ring.


This is the front of it, after applying 2nd coat of glass and resin, its fully dry and very durable:




The back of it, the back is like pure glass, 




On Sunday I should have more time to get more stuff done to the tablet and hopefully I will be able to pull it out and start trimming and adding buddy fill to make it look better and cover some ugly things out. 

I'm just hoping I will be able to pull the tablet out 

This is what I got done today while the weather was brutal.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was in the mood to do some work. Well I have ended up cutting the top of the mold, also I think I will cut the sides shorter... It will be a lot easier to remove the tablet out of the mold once its installed. I know there is lots of imperfections from glassing but its OK  sanding and body fill will do its magic! So far everything is going with the plan as expected.


Tablet inside in the mold.



Side by side..



I don't know if I will have the time to do anything today. But I will try to make some kind of progress... Maybe sanding edges and straight everything out around the LCD to at least get that out of the way.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

More progress was done today, since I have extra Pillar's that i purchased not to long ago, I used them to make a back mold just to get started before anything.

Also worked a little on my tablet as well, I decided to cut it down a little, started sanding, and soon I will be applying some glue and body fill and more sanding!

I bought Solarez Extream 3.5oz tube glue/resin stuff to not only make my tablet stronger but also fill up the gaps and do little mods and fill in spots where i need it. 

Solarez Extreme - 3.5 oz Tube - Wahoo International, Inc

Awesome Product I would recommend for anything! 

This is my first time doing something like this, so if i'm doing something please let me know ASAP before i fall in to a bad disaster.
I kinda know where I want to place the speakers, I'm not 100% sure how big the rings is going to be and how much space its going to take, I have taped out the space where I'm going to make back side mold of the pillar and apply some masking tape to cover it up.

Next I have pre-cut fiberglass strips, and how long I want the strips of glass to be.
I also wanted to make sure its long enough, the worst I could do is cut it or make it shorter or modify how it needs to be properly.

As my favorite resin, i used Solarez, this is how I did mine, 
After laying down masking tape, I went with a marker and measure the distance of where or how long i want to make the mold, before putting fiberglass I put small amount of Resin on the tap and than apply fiberglass on top of it, it was sticking way much better and i was able to place it where or how i want it.

After laying down first coat of resin, I let it dry, it was so nice outside and it only took 5 minutes to be fully dry. It was nice and smooth, after first layer was fully dry, I put 2 more layers, but this time I didn't wait for it to dry between coats, I simply put 2 coats on top of each other and took it outside. waited little longer for it to dry but still saved me lots of time.

I have total of 6 layers down on each side within 20 minutes and it was fully dry to take off and also to cut it and trim it.







Cut the edges around and played around with fitment:





Also I decided to cut out some access to the bottom of the tablet, i will make additional mold there but this is all still in the making, I also cut the sides a little, after looking how the tablet will slide out from it and how PTA would be to put the tablet back in, I decided this will be a lot easier.



Also have been sanding extra or any imperfection down. I know its not perfect but it will get there eventually:



Tonight i want to extend my wires for controllers so I could get that out of the way, I also got blue LED replacement bulbs for the controls, it would be nice blue color vs Simple white.. Blue will match the dash gauges.

That's what I got done for now. I'm gonna try to work on my box over the weekend or at least on Friday, put some layers down of fiberglass to make a mold out of it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Your progress is looking exemplary so far. Good call on getting that extra set of A pillars just in case.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

More progress on the way! 
I have decided to start on extending my extra button controls got heat and cooling. I need to move them kinda way out of the way. 
My progress, one of the sides is completed, and the other one is almost finished. It should be done tomorrow....



One of them is finished:


[/URL

Few more wires need to and solder and heat shrink tubing needs to be applied.

[URL=http://s879.photobucket.com/user/mario1983/media/TL%20System%20Build/IMG_20150311_214426_zps6htwixx2.jpg.html]


Very easy mod, just time consuming, need to make sure to apply right wires from one end to the other


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Your progress is looking exemplary so far. Good call on getting that extra set of A pillars just in case.


Yes Yes, 

So far its all the extra crap that needs to be done, I don't see any progress on anything, but eventually everything will come together, I think box will take a long time to build  not looking forward to it...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My tablet idea is gone


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Woah, what happened I thought all was going well ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes well after thinking and fixing my mold I got mad and pissed the f off and just crashed against the ground. Well what I have learned from it... Lots of money spend on hardware and supplies. My plan wasn't well though through, what I got from it was .... I'm way much better at fiber glassing, I don't rush any more and take my time. And the cooler part is Solarez is bad ass product ! LoL nothing cracked or got broken. It was solid before slamming in to the ground... It was solid after the impacts .


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I decided to go different route... I'm doing car PC instead lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It was way too big and it looked. like ****. I'm getting this http://lilliputweb.net/fa1014-np-c-t.html


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Great work on having a go at the tablet install. The beauty of this hobby is that there is no right and wrong. Only interpretation. If you improved your skills out of it. I call it a win. I recommend getting onto that subbox. And putting the tablet mount away in the cupboard for later. I've always thought car pcs were quite interesting. But as I am quite computer illiterate I have so far steered away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ben54b said:


> Great work on having a go at the tablet install. The beauty of this hobby is that there is no right and wrong. Only interpretation. If you improved your skills out of it. I call it a win. I recommend getting onto that subbox. And putting the tablet mount away in the cupboard for later. I've always thought car pcs were quite interesting. But as I am quite computer illiterate I have so far steered away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. Yes my skill and glassing went up a lot. As far as computer goes. I work with them and on them everyday. So its a cake.  i just hope it will turn out good.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have an update.... I will post it soon!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Over the past few days, I have been waiting to receive some stuff for my car, I have decided to switch my direction and join the CAR Puter club. 

Yesterday I have receive a Gigabyte motherboard, I had cpu you laying around so i bought a mini atx board for that cpu, motherboard has OPTICAL out to my DSP. 
GREAT... i got the board and i thought i had some ram laying around which is PCD3 10666 well yea i looked and it was DDR2.  but its ok I pulled 2 4GB sticks from my computer to power the board and got fired up.

Installed cpu, put some thermal paste, heat sink, and fan on top of it for testing.
Temps did not reach 50C* only when i was doing some hard core test's.



Ok so I got that going, today i received a Liliput Monitor 10.1" touch screen and its awesome, I'm very impressed with it.



Testing with music videos and xbmc program, simply fly's!
Connected and fired it right up. great response... 1080P 60FPs i mean you cant go wrong if you have the room for it.

Bad news.
I still need case for my motherboard, and I'm waiting on pc psu (power supply) with remote sleep mode.

Another set of bad news, I have send someone money to get some high end speakers and yea I got screwed, I have open a case with paypal, and after talking to the user, he said he will get the stuff out to me asap. or within 2 weeks, well that never happen, now he wont answer his phone, wont respond to text, and he also took me off his FB.. I don't want to say who this is at this moment, if he never gets back to me than I will provide all over world wide internet... but for this time being I like to keep it quiet.

I hate people like that, lies, lies, lies, I hate them with a passion... If this person is reading my post, all i could say is this to him, God knows what you have done, and he will eventually reword you in his own way! I'm keeping my faith that he will get back to me... I hope!


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Wow people suck! Hope that gets straightened out.

I haven't done much research on Car PC's, but what software do you run to manage your media? Is there something specifically for cars?


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Love TL installs, sub'ing to this one


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

FunkPnut said:


> Wow people suck! Hope that gets straightened out.
> 
> I haven't done much research on Car PC's, but what software do you run to manage your media? Is there something specifically for cars?


Kodi | Open Source Home Theatre Software

This is what I'm using, and also have this installed on it 

Install Navi-X for Kodi

It works great! Thats what i have used on my other tablet 11.6"


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Kodi | Open Source Home Theatre Software
> 
> This is what I'm using, and also have this installed on it
> 
> ...


Did you ever consider running OpenElec instead?

Its a minimal linux distro and Kodi all-in-one... runs like an appliance.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was thinking about it, but I want to do more with my windows box, since i'm going with Alpine H800 DSP I would like to do my setting on the car pc as well, that's one of the reasons why I'm running Win 8.1


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got new LCD which I'm very happy with. 
I have 2 down sides to that LCD. 
You can't simply extend HDMI cable. You will need to get it from Lilliput company because it has a build in USB cable inside of HDMI cable. Bummer need longer cable now. 

I got my power turn on psu . I started to play with it.. But my 12 v converter does not have enough of amp to push it so i will need to get one for short term.


Its a testing stage so far so good.

My project is being put on hold due to job. I recently lost my job and yea bills come first before pleasure. 
On top of I got screwed really bad by a friend. I send him money for some speakers and guess what never got what I paid for... Nice to have friends like that. Now he won't return my phone call or anything. He also deleted me from FB. I will write about him once one case with PayPal goes through.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since I'm out of work, yes collecting unemployment  but hopefully for short term or I will go crazy.

Sitting at home looking at applications, and filling them out, drove me crazy for the last 2 weeks, decided to take a day off and work on my car, and finish my little project that I have started and never finished it.

First of, I bought some LED's it was a kit, weeks back when i still had a JOB. well decided to take the back panel of my trunk lit off and put new led's in.




Than I thought, hmm I have everything off, cleaned and removed the back plate that you see the pic above, have applied a nice strip of Second skin that I have, either way, I will have to do it some day. So I took my sweet time and took everything apart 


For the little stuff, I have a big fat roll of aluminium tape, very tacky, very strong, so I have applied in small places on the top lid of the trunk.



This crap is so strong, I went little crazy with it, but it turned out allot better and noticed the difference when I drove today.


I have applied more SecondSkin product where I could, and though where it needs to go, I want to focus more on doors and rear deck so I need to leave it for that... but here it is.
Right away, noticed that trunk lid is way much more steady than before, its feels like a trunk more than some metal, and when you close it, you don't hear this snap, it just locks, its wired... Its just solid.




After that, I trunk cover home and started to see what I could do with the amps, and how to apply them in the car, well it looks like its going to be a tight fit, on top of it, I wan't to make sure that i could get my tire out in case of a flat, unless you guys have any other or better suggestions.


Mosconi AS300.2 on top
Mosconi AS300.2 2nd
Mosconi AS100.4 on the left bottom
Alpine H800 DSP on the right.... what are you thoughts??

Let me know if I should change things around, or maybe find better solution for the tire.

Thoughts, opinions, suggestions are welcome !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update! 


Well, here is what I have, 
1. My cpu went crazy and started to give me huge temperatures, i though it was my motherboard or something, well it was the cpu tested on different board.
2. Motherboard that I got, has a bad SPD or Optical output on the board, bummer!
-Contacted ebayer guy and he said no worries he let me keep the motherboard and returned my money  cool
3. Started testing new PSU for the car pc, lol well i was playing around with it at night while everyone is sleeping and than i heard pig pop,,,, woke everyone up, yea i got the bitching, contacted the seller, got my money back right away 
4. Still without a job 

Good news and more updates!.

1. Since i got my money back, I went ahead and ordered new motherboard with wifi and Bluetooth build in, Socket LG1155 Asus motherboard Mini ITX from newegg, had a special
2. Ordered new CPU it was only 50$ so I used the return money from paypal to buy a new cpu, it will only pull 25w.
3. I was left of with some money being on a budget build, ordered new PSU for car computer.


Good News

4. I ran 0G wire all the way to the trunk, what a PTA!!! I was looking for hours to find a spot to run it, everyone i talked to said, its right next to a brake, there is a rubber spot take it out and put the cable there... good F luck with that! I found one that was going straight through firewall in to the cabin of the car, so at least that's done.
5. I have extended 3 12G wires and ran them along with 0g wire. that way, I don't have to take everything apart on the driver side again.

If its nice enough tomorrow or during the week, I will start to build my custom box for Illusion Audio sub.

It wasn't hard to take things apart, my other car, Audi A4 was PTA these little plastic pins did not brake as they kept on braking on the Audi... Over all I put everything back like it should, everything snapped in place without a problem. 

It was a productive day.. I will upload pics later,,


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update! 

I got a new PSU for my carputer and really wanted to test everything before putting in the car and so on. 
Well, I had to run to RadioShack, its ok lol ... well needed a 13.8v 19 amp power supply and it was on sale, they wanted 62 but online it was on sale for 40 so I got a good deal on it and it works like it should.

Anyhow, the heatsink that came with the cpu its kind big, even though its a small form factor, I know I will need to replace it sooner or later but for the time being it has to do the job. 
I also had to extend power cables for HD, 4pin Motherboard header connector, and power for PSU. I will only have 1 SSD drive hooked up at all time to this car pc, the rest of it will go through USB.







As you see, there were to many cables to fit in to this small box, also the way the motherboard is layed out its kind hard to get everything in there, so I decided to cut out little box on the side of it where PSU is located.

After looking at the cabling over, I didn't like it turned out so I had to redo it, dont ask me why! I just didn't like it.



The top of the case will not close because my ram heat sink is sticking out, I will have to get a different ram for this... A


I took a quick video of how fast is booting, it takes a little longer to shutdown, but that's because how PSU is setup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM3tPET3YvQ

That's my progress so far, I will be doing more stuff this week as my time allows.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update ! 

More progress on the way, today I have decided to take the dash apart and remove the OEM radio with a damn TAPE Deck. I though it will take me a lot longer, but with in 15 min and taking my time everything was out  




One of the biggest parts that worried me about this build will be heat / cooling controls, 
I found a cool guy on craig list that lives very close to me and he buy salvage cars, and he happen to have a Acura TL with Navi system, that was weeks back, .... I bought the whole navi system from him for under $100, just in case I would need to take my apart and that's something i didn't want to do with the oem unit.

The first thing I started testing was my extended heating and cooling controls with the navi portion that has been purchased from the guy. It worked yes  ! since the damn navi system has two boards I was wondering if it needs 2 of them to get the cooling controls working, so I took my chances on the spare part and took the whole thing apart and than tested if its going to work without the navi screen and it did,,, it made me super duper happy because I just need a small board and i could move it away and out of big huge bracket where its located at this current moment. This means I will have a a lot easier time to mount my screen and make it look some what OEM. 
This is the board that works without having LCD connected to it.





Also started testing my controls with different blue led lights that i bought from ebay some time ago, for this project: this will match my dash colors.


I have also replace heated seat led:





I will take a better pic at night.


After pulling everyhing out of the way, it was time to some what test fit the 10.1" LCD IPS, well looks like its going to fit  I also tried to see if my 11.6" tablet will fit, and ya that's a no go.




So it looks like this a good to go project, I just have to figure out how to mount the LCD which it shouldn't be that bad and do some fab work to get things started around the adages and center console for the DSP controller.

so that's what I have for now. Its cold here so i cant do any fab work of my box. Once the sun comes out, i will be fabbing my box.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

What the hell is a Lilliput?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great work so far....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jb4674 said:


> What the hell is a Lilliput?


I hope your not being serious


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jb4674 said:


> What the hell is a Lilliput?


Lilliput is very well known brand for car or digital picture monitor. This one is a touchscreen IPS. High resolution with great brite colors. If you plan on a carputer. Build for your car than unwound suggest to get that and call them directly for discount price.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Great work so far....


Thank you. I was happy enough to find out about board controller


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen I'm very happy and it has been a very good week for me. I had 2nd interview on Monday and I got an offer letter  Starting on Monday, More update on the way  just wait.. Jaw Drop!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Scoot @ Ground Zero, such a good guy, I told him what happen to me while buying stuff from one member that has been very well knows on this forum, he screwed me over really good to the point I was without a product and still without money even though he said he will give me some back, but never seen in and always comes up with some BS! Hate people like that!

If he doesn't get back tome soon enough I will blast him on here and caraudio !

Anyhow, Scoot oh man oh man, such a good guy to deal with, I bought some stuff from him and without an issue i got my item next day at my doors. I trust him without any problems, great support, great product, ships stupid fast, and very trust worded person. You just cant go wrong ordering anything from [email protected]!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since I got jacked ^^^ I had to re-order my new stuff, since I got a job and I had such a good feel that they want me, I decided to re-order some of my stuff. I had to re-order Tweeters and Midrange drivers that I never got! 

Scoot seen my thread about selling everything and we have talked few times, he seen what happen to me and really took good care of me! 

Now back to the build, since I got my new job, and having the money after selling sub, tweets and amp that i have posted, I used some of it to get my items that were missing in action.

So one day I got My mid-range and tweets!
All I got to say is WoW these midrange look awesome, feel great, and the sound will be amazing as well.
I really cant wait, When i got them i started making rings so they could be mounted in pillar with tweeters.
The same thing goes for tweeters great craftsmanship work.. you just cant go wrong with this set.




Complete Set


Made some rings for the mids, 


I talked to Howard what did he use for tweeters he told me to pic up some plumbing 1 1/2" and it should be good to go,  so i bought that and it fits like butter.

Since I sold my sub, i had enough money not only to buy tweets, mids, but also a sub from Scoot, my system will be based on Ground Zero setup other than Mosconi amps, 

I made a ring for mid bass drivers 







After finishing cutting out rings, and cleaning stuff up in the garage, i got a ring ring ring - ups man at my doors 

and he brought the final puzzle of this system build! 








The Sub is MASSIVE!!! holy mother of God.. I mean this thing is huge, well build, constrocted so well. I just have no words to describe this beast! Its gonna rock. Scoot told me it should do well on [email protected] 4 ohms, but it would love to have 2000 w rms, and some more.. to get the best performance out of it.
Final Product, now its time for build!

Well I didn't do much yet, I had so many interview and phone calls, and my little angel over the weekend. I just didn't had the time to get to it... But I will make some progress tomorrow and I will share it... 

Took a pic today, lol this is after cutting out some rings, tomorrow I will do the sub ring  



Safety First!



I have full day tomorrow and I'm on to it, My sister is coming from Hawaii next month for her graduation, and she wants my sounds in. to keep her happy I told her I will do my best... I have to get this in, graduating with Masters Degree!!! I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

That's the 15GZNW correct?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

http://www.groundzerousa.com/gznw-12x.html

This little guy


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to see that you've been happy with both the product and service. ill stay tuned for your impressions after everything is installed.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Brandon. Definitely I need to finish this build. Tomorrow or today I need to pull seats out, run wires to the trunk and maybe install my new mids  lots of fabrication work ahead of me. But I will keep this build going as time allows and make as much progress as I can.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got a lot done today, I will post picks and write up tomorrow.. been 13.5 hours in the garage,, exhausted.. stay tuned!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice choice of gear....good luck with install!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks ... Should be home soon and ready to finish things up


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^. Home soon, have you started the new job already ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Monday


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a great piece of kit there for your speaker setup. I'm sure it will sound great once installed and tuned up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Scoot @ Ground Zero, such a good guy, I told him what happen to me while buying stuff from one member that has been very well knows on this forum, he screwed me over really good to the point I was without a product and still without money even though he said he will give me some back, but never seen in and always comes up with some BS! Hate people like that!
> 
> If he doesn't get back tome soon enough I will blast him on here and caraudio !
> 
> Anyhow, Scoot oh man oh man, such a good guy to deal with, I bought some stuff from him and without an issue i got my item next day at my doors. I trust him without any problems, great support, great product, ships stupid fast, and very trust worded person. You just cant go wrong ordering anything from [email protected]!


Thanks for the kind words bud! I am glad I could step in and help. Now get going on the install


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words bud! I am glad I could step in and help. Now get going on the install


Hey Hey! I'm doing my best here, I'm not a pro installer but still know more than regular bestbuy people 

Working on it, been beat this week my fingers and arms are falling apart slowly.. but going strong with the build...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Updates!!! 

I did lots of progress over the past few days, starting form pillars, to sub box. 
Here it is, as you all know, i'm not a pro like Bing, or Howard on this diy forum, they do some intensive installs, which they are nothing but inspirations to me.

I would like to give big thanks to Howard - customaudioman - such a great guy!!! any time I call him, he is there to hep me or guide me in to a right direction to get my install completed and right.. Thank you once again with my crazy loads of questions.


Ok this is my progress so far, I started with pillars, which is driver side, this is first time doing it, and these are extras that I bought... I don't care if you laugh at me, and that's fine, but how else am I going to learn to do it myself if I don't do it?? 

First time test fitted and mounted rings for Mid Driver and Tweeter


There is a hole there because I didn't measure it right and had to move it over a bit, also there is a plastic plug that needs to go in, for better security of holding the pillar.






The passenger side was so much easier since I did the driver rise first lol.








I got it coverd up and Solarez Rasin on it,  




I know, lots of sanding, and buddy fill, but as i stated before how else am I going to learn how to do it. I showed it to my friend and he goes, can you do mine. Hell No! lol



Before Rasin!



Everything was trimmed before i I apply raisin, and it was stapled.

Back seats were out, and ground wire was also installed and re wrapped my speaker wires going in to the trunk, 







Looks like someone was in there before me and they applied some sound deadning lol

It was crap!
 




I have applied on the back panel some second skin "some" lol.... also i pulled the rear speakers and rear sub!




Ground Wire install.


12G speaker wire 3 per side 



Everything in the trunk !


I will add second skin to the trunk when i get there, at this moment I still need to work on other things before i get to the trunk area!

Also I might get some GZ stuff for my doors.
Big Monsters! 20 w RMS @ 2 ohm lol


So this is what I did 2 days ago, I have pulled the whole back out, add sound deadner, and also ran my wires in to the trunk. Sealed the trunk area, also removed the sub, and speakers to get the sound to come in from the sub that will be installed in the trunk.... I was in the garage for 13.5 hours.! till 1 30 am!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Updates!!! 

I did lots of progress over the past few days, starting form pillars, to sub box. 
Here it is, as you all know, i'm not a pro like Bing, or Howard on this diy forum, they do some intensive installs, which they are nothing but inspirations to me.

I would like to give big thanks to Howard - customaudioman - such a great guy!!! any time I call him, he is there to hep me or guide me in to a right direction to get my install completed and right.. Thank you once again with my crazy loads of questions.


Ok this is my progress so far, I started with pillars, which is driver side, this is first time doing it, and these are extras that I bought... I don't care if you laugh at me, and that's fine, but how else am I going to learn to do it myself if I don't do it?? 

First time test fitted and mounted rings for Mid Driver and Tweeter


There is a hole there because I didn't measure it right and had to move it over a bit, also there is a plastic plug that needs to go in, for better security of holding the pillar.






The passenger side was so much easier since I did the driver rise first lol.








I got it coverd up and Solarez Rasin on it,  




I know, lots of sanding, and buddy fill, but as i stated before how else am I going to learn how to do it. I showed it to my friend and he goes, can you do mine. Hell No! lol



Before Rasin!



Everything was trimmed before i I apply raisin, and it was stapled.

Back seats were out, and ground wire was also installed and re wrapped my speaker wires going in to the trunk, 







Looks like someone was in there before me and they applied some sound deadning lol

It was crap!
 




I have applied on the back panel some second skin "some" lol.... also i pulled the rear speakers and rear sub!




Ground Wire install.


12G speaker wire 3 per side 



Everything in the trunk !


I will add second skin to the trunk when i get there, at this moment I still need to work on other things before i get to the trunk area!

Also I might get some GZ stuff for my doors.
Big Monsters! 20 w RMS @ 2 ohm lol


So this is what I did 2 days ago, I have pulled the whole back out, add sound deadner, and also ran my wires in to the trunk. Sealed the trunk area, also removed the sub, and speakers to get the sound to come in from the sub that will be installed in the trunk.... I was in the garage for 13.5 hours.! till 1 30 am!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Today I had to take care of few things, i noticed sun came out and wanted to start on the sub box, my friend drove by and he goes I knew i will find you in the garage... He helped me building a back mold of the box, so far I have 3 layers for cloth mat on the box, but its very strong I will need to add more I know 







We have pre-cut everything so it would be easier to make the mold and it turned out good and strong!

I had some extra time, since it tired so damn fast, I pulled it apart from the carpet and cut the edges of the box.







And thats about it, depending what time i wake up in the AM, I will start working on pillars, sand them and so on... .

More update on the way!

Thank you


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful work, and you are moving along great. Looking forward to when you have everything buttoned up and that moment when you hit the power button.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update!

I bought 3 sets of custom RCA from GP Audio, also bought GP Audio deadner V2 for front doors, and new product line Nortstar small foot print Battary
V2:
GP STFU V2 250mil 20 SQFT *IN STOCK* (5 sheets) - gp car audio

Battery NortStar:
Northstar SMSAGM88 2000 watt car audio battery

RACA Custom:
GP HiFi B.O.D. RCA 2 Channel 17 Feet - gp car audio


I worked on Pillars today and yesterday, I had few coats of Matt stuff on it, sending it add, sand, add more and sand...

OMG this thing is F-Ing awesome! even though I'm no pro.. this is a great product. I recommend!




Fingers are falling off.... ! but i think it turned out great for the first time me doing stuff like this... I hope to have it wrapped up tomorrow if time allows.
I have done my best at this, and I think it turned great for a starter that has never done anything like this, From my understanding, I asked few people to see how much it would be and they told me from $550-$800 I was thinking, hell no! I got a free set, lets give a try, well it turned out great to my eyes... here it is:

Before Sanding!


I think this was done after 1st or 2nd coat of Matt




I also have changed the she shape a little and filled it up in the gaps between the tweeter and the midrange, so wrapping will be easier. and it its gonna make it look little fuller.. 




Finished -


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Now Back to the Trunk Area!

I took my amps down to the garage and needed to make sure I could not only fit my sub, make a box big enough that i could get my spar tire from the trunk area, and also make false floor and where I want everything to be. 

So Lets get STARTED!

After putting the box in, and getting the amps where I want them to go. I Was manage to pick up the floor carpet and still get my tire out! great!!! this is what I wanted to see, On the right side, where OEM DVD MAP drive is, its going to be removed and I will place my second Battery there, and on top of it, Car PC.

On the left, I'm going to have a sub box, 

Here is my Active layout, 
Mosconi AS300.2 - Sub
Mosconi AS300.2 Mid Bass
Mosconi AS100.4 Midrange and tweeters 

Alpine H800 + C800 upfront


Sub Box Pre Fit:



Amps & DSP this is the layout, I cant change it anymore, I got my RCA ordered!



BTW, amps are gonna be covered in Plaster Dip!


Sorry not the best pic, but you get the idea.



This is where Car-Puter PC is gonna go, and 2nd Battery!



I had to go and buy Adhesive Spray glue, because I didn't have it.. So maybe tomorrow I will finish up Pillars.. 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That is looking sweet - love the pillars and the mosconis. What color plastidip you going for?


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking good so far!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hats off for the dedication. I couple quick tips. 

Ground to the one or both of the flat spots on either side of the spare. Sand down to bare metal and drill a hole. Use a bolt and nut with lock washer. You can pop the oem bottom cover off to tighten it down. The cover hides the bolt sticking thru. Silicone as well.

The large monitor is way out of proportion to the car in general IMHO. Curious to see how it all turns out though. I can't picture it looking 'right' though. 

I would strap the A Pillars to the metal of the car some how. You had the speakers over the air bag in the test fitment but I see you moved them down below the air bag. Now you have heavy projectiles should the air bag ever go off.

I certainly do not mean to sound harsh or dump all over your build. Just trying to help a fellow Acura guy out from a little farther down the path than you are.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Really really like what your doing and your gear.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

KP said:


> Hats off for the dedication. I couple quick tips.
> 
> Ground to the one or both of the flat spots on either side of the spare. Sand down to bare metal and drill a hole. Use a bolt and nut with lock washer. You can pop the oem bottom cover off to tighten it down. The cover hides the bolt sticking thru. Silicone as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the tips. Ground wire was sanded under. The screw bolts down to the car and its very tight. I don't think there will be a problem. 
As far as the monitor goes. I did that for some testing, everything will be fabricated  it will take some time but its gonna turn out great... I hope .

Pillars pta! But fun... I moved them over and it won't block air bag. If it explodes hope NOT! Than air bag goes down towards the wheeled vs across the dash. 

Thank you for the input... I understand where you coming from.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Really really like what your doing and your gear.


Thanks. I need to chop chop. My sis will be here soon and I need to have my system playing lol but I told her.
. I don't know if its possible.


----------



## EtaZeta (Jul 20, 2012)

Man I just bought an 08 TL and began my install. Nothing compared to yours but it will be my best yet. Went with Morel components and JL subs. Amps are Alpine and a Cleansweep. I have it installed and it sounds unbelievable. Now I'm down to wire cleanup and a little more deadening. Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

carlr said:


> That is looking sweet - love the pillars and the mosconis. What color plastidip you going for?


Nothing to crazy. Something close to match the car color


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nothing that will be noticed.... I did about 6-10 layers of glass over the weekend. Made new rings for the mids, and sub.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have decided to work on the box over the weekend, tomorrow i will finish making rings for it, and than it will be prepped for more glassing... also started working on the amp rack... more pics to come


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update! 

Today I have been working on some sub rings. Tomorrow I will need to get MDF board for amp rack.

SkizeR has finished my pillars.. Thank you Buddy!! Can't wait to get them and hope to finish my box this week. If the time allows.
Can't wait to get them!



Flush mount sub ring. Dual 3/4" MDF.


I knew I was gonna need extra power so i got small NorthStar battery and GP RCA











Hope to get sound deadning done in the trunk and get amp rack and battery install going and run wires to everything. 

More update on the way!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update! 

I have done sound deadning in the trunk middle and left and right side of the car. It didn't take long, 
Than I started working on amp rack. Went to home depot and got some new 3/4" MDF, they also made all the cuts i asked for. So i started building amp rack, also bought black flat paint to paint MDF and also wanted to make sure i could get to my spare tire while the amps are mounted 

It turned out great, I wanted to make sure I could get access to my spare tire, and it worked out great after mounting hinges  

It was still wet when i took the pic... but you get the idea. the board will be bending in 2 different spots, I will show more tomorrow.





Screws were a little to long, i was like F to late now, So i sanded them down, to be even with the board.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yesterday I worked on the trunk after to board dried, I decided to put down connection for speaker wire, and some ground and positive cabling. Everything will be wired up shortly, Here are the pics.





Keep in mind I want to get to my spare tire at all times 









SkyzeR did great job finishing my pillars for my car, he sanded them and apply vinyl black leather...

Thank You Buddy!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update,

Today I got some time, and have a week of work, since my sister came for her graduation here to IL, and I got a chance to take a week of from work.

I started working and putting speakers in to my car 
Pillars that SkyzeR finished them of for me came out so good ! Thanks Bro
I have installed them today, and installed my 4" mids and tweets  




All cables are ran, trunk layout is almost completed, now I need to connect everything and slowly put my car pc in ! 












They look so sexy in person!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

FML!
Updates coming up tomorrow !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Whattttttttttttt??


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Whattttttttttttt??


Update coming soon 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As the time goes by, I did lots of progress and haven't had the chance to really update my build log. I wish there was more time in the day to get things completed. 

I started building battery rack, I had to do few things to get that going. First of I had to rearrange some of my wires that were ran for speakers 3 way, I had to relocate my ground wire, and finally started working on battery rack to have all power, distro block battery in one place.

Relocation of right side 3 way.




Distribution Block and right next to it, there will be a battery, and car pc on top of it. 


Made a plate for battery to be put in in the right side corner of the trunk.



Little support so it dont slide anywhere.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work! Remember when you were asking tons of questions about what gear to get. Love the progress!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Friday, I decided to start working on pulling wires though the door gram it and connectors. What a PTA I was about to quit right there!, There was no way of getting 12G cable though these connectors, even if i would drill thought the pins, i would have a hard time getting the cable through. I took a small little brake, to think about it, before saying F it, and quitting. 

I have a little small cutting tool that spins about 15000k RPM, it came with accessories, and put some sand paper on it, its hard as a rock, well though it through and right by the connector i decided to cut in to the metal, made little grove big enough for the cable to in!!!! great Success! it worked!~
I applied some touch up paint, and some silicone for water not to go in if it will.
Put the connector in its place and put everything back together before applying GP sound deadner.




BTW GP V2 deadner is awesome! it worked like it should, easy to apply, and very tacky! 



Made little plate for the big hole..





Finished applying on the inside, and than outside.

I also had to make custom rings, and musure things out and yea, pta!



Than I did wire connections and heat shrink for the mids.


Inside View 


Mid Installed!



Door put together.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yesterday, June 13th, 

OMG FML! it was so ****ing hot,, humid, i sweat my balls off, and drink-ed at least 8 beers and wasn't drunk!

I though Passenger side was a PTA lol, yea ok!

I had a hart time to run the cable through firewall in to the connector rubber thing and than to the doors. I try to find a easy way out all the time and my father always told me, work smart not hard  well i used his methought this time lol
Right by fuse box there was a little spot where i was able to fish through hanger and pull the cable through.


outside of firewall door 

Before cable run and GP applied ! 


Nothing in there yet.



Inside applied!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As the time goes by, I needed to apply some on door panel, i did that for passenger side as well, I just didn't take a pic of it, needed to finish it up, had a hot date! so i was in a rush, and no pic was taken of passenger panel.



Finished the doors as well, I needed to cut out hole for the mid, it was way to small, my neighbor brought grinder and he cut it out for me, i did the passenger, and said F that, so i had him do this one, lol

Not the best application of Gp deadner but this side was a lot harder, way much more wires and connectors to worry about.




Mid prep:


Again, heat shrink, connectors, all the 9 yards when it comes to install. 


Good sounding speakers - poor install - **** sound system! lol 

Mid installed with custom ring, PTA !


Since I had everything apart, i have removed OEM pillar, and ran cable for mid-range and tweeter.







Finished my work and it rained like a *****!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's all I have for now, this week, Pillars will be installed, amp rack will be completed, amps gonna be installed and everything should be connected. I don't know about the front LCD for car pc, but this still in the plans.. I will update as soon I do anything else...

I thought this car will be easy to put a system in, man was i wrong. there is alot of work that needs to be put in and hard working hands, fingers, and your mind on the right track.
Without that, its very hard to get this car - sound system accomplished. You really need to love what your doing, otherwise i would never start on this car.

But since I'm getting closer and closer of getting things playing... I can't wait to finish it!

I would like to give big thanks to People that supported me through this build.

Scoot @ Ground Zero
customaudioman - Howard - From GZ 
SkyzeR - for finishing my Pillars for me! - Thank you buddy!
Coppertone - always motivating me and telling me to hurry the F up with my build, he wanted to see me happy and enjoying my tunes!
Also users from FB that hooked me up with some goodies, like GP V2 deadner, and North star battery, also GP custom RCA.

And everyone else for comments and your great support.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice work! Remember when you were asking tons of questions about what gear to get. Love the progress!


Thank Buddy, and thanks for your help as well  I dont hear the music yet, but I feel in my bones lol @!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

In my Accord I unbolted those hinges from the car's frame when it came to running the speaker wire (via a wire coat hanger),made life easier let me tell you.Keep up the good work.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you... To late now lol wires have been ran. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I for one am proud that you listened to your father's advice and adhered to that. Sometimes we need to slow down in order to achieve what were rushing to get to. Once you push that power button and nirvana is pouring out, all will be worth it and then some. Also, how was that " hot date " ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

looking great mario. im glad i could help. extra vinyl is in the mail now.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Well I for one am proud that you listened to your father's advice and adhered to that. Sometimes we need to slow down in order to achieve what were rushing to get to. Once you push that power button and nirvana is pouring out, all will be worth it and then some. Also, how was that " hot date " ?


Thank you for kind words. And hot date was very hot. Hot enough to come home at 10 am.  I don't need to say anything else  lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> looking great mario. im glad i could help. extra vinyl is in the mail now.


Thank you brother !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, to be single and young.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, to be single and young.


Yes, yes, and yes 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, to be single and young.


its great in this day and age. tinder is just incredible :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

As a former TL owner, I really like this so far!!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So back to the TL, where do we stand audio wise ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well Hawks were playing today and we had a crazy storm so no audio work today. I will be replacing my sub amp to see howbits gonna go. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Will update soon I promise!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sub amp .









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> As a former TL owner, I really like this so far!!!!


Thank You..  **** load of work.. but well worth it!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> So back to the TL, where do we stand audio wise ?


So far I'm standing still, but so close... I just been out of it, needed a brake from everything and relax.. but this week, Friday I will work on it! or Saturday Morning.. It wont take a lot to get the sound going.. I will have bigger problem with car pc


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, where do you plan or hoping to mount that big behind amp lol ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Wow, where do you plan or hoping to mount that big behind amp lol ?


No plans yet lol but somewhere 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As much as I love my car, here is an update!
Been working on this since I got back from work which was around 6 20 pm and I just got inside of the house and its around 1:45 am.

I have done lots of crazy things today, and one of them amp rack, which was a such a pain in the ass, the amps are big and its hard to tuck all the wires on the board, but I think I have pulled a Bing wire-ring, or at least close to it, you guys be the judge.

Having Audison amp, Mosconi 300.2 and Mosconi 100.4, with Alpine DSP isn't easy to dig the wires and put them in the right place, I hope to be short and to the point as what I did tonight, 

I have started with this, due to custom RCA that I ordered.


Alpine H800 


Wanted to see how its going to look and get a better idea of where to set everything up.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since I liked the layout, I have decided to do some Bing or Simplicity In Sound wires.



I bought ton of speaker wire flax, I got it from ebay for a very good price and ton of it.


Every wire was heat shrink, and also wire cover to make it look nice... long process but well worth it.



Full 3 way front stage wires were done...






I have started to connect the wires in to the amps, and than to small speaker blocks where everything else will be connected.











Also all power and ground has been done... 






I put it in the car to see how its going to look.




All cables have been cramped, everything has been assigned to its place.




And that's about it for tonight, I'm exhausted by doing these wires but they turned out great, and I love the look of better wire management.

Tomorrow or I should say today, I will be connecting power to it, also I will be adding additional battery as you seen in my other post above.

Thanks for stopping by....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You sir are so close to achieving what it is that you deserve, and I hope that you wand your daughter will be able to fir it up for that magical movement together. Who could ask for a better Father's Day gift then to see / hear your completed system for the first time ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> You sir are so close to achieving what it is that you deserve, and I hope that you wand your daughter will be able to fir it up for that magical movement together. Who could ask for a better Father's Day gift then to see / hear your completed system for the first time ?


Thank you for such nice comment and spiritual push to complete this system. I was thinking that i will have power going to them last night but that didn't happen. Its on slow process but proper process equals safety and ensure everything will work for a long time.

Back to the garage!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So I got my system playing On Saturday night after about 15 Hours of work between Friday and Saturday! 

I had some Issues with Audison amp, it would turn on but no sound, well it turned out to be that one of my custom MADE RCA was bad, but GP Audio took care of it and they are sending me one ASAP on Monday.

I have Mosconi 300.2 in my car for the time being, I replaced it because I had no idea what is going on with my system. why isn't the sub working, or playing.. 

Well anyway, since i got that out of the way and figured out my problem. I have decided to leave the Mosconi amp in there for the time being. 

The front Stage Ground Zero Pultonium line is so sweet... I will give a better review on it once its tuned and fully setup.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes! congrats!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

teldzc1 said:


> Yes! congrats!


Thanks buddy... Its been a long ride  but finally completed well at least playing music. And its playing from my phone through Bluetooth that converts in to optical output. For the time being.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

How difficult would it have been to squeeze 8's in the doors?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

edzyy said:


> How difficult would it have been to squeeze 8's in the doors?


I will be 100% with you, if you plan on putting 8" in to a TL, you will run in to problem, I had a problem putting in my 6.5" mid driver.. not only I had to make custom rings for it, I also had to cut in to metal to make the opening bigger.
On top of it, the door panel, where you have the pocket from the doors, it will be hitting, so that will have to be modified as well. I wouldn't recommend putting 8" mids, unless you plan on doing lots of modifications. maybe others could give you a better solution to your question, but me not being a pro at it, and working with tools that I have. It was hard enough to put 6.5 in... Also its a pta to run cable for midbase. If you need any help or assistance, please ask


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

doesnt buickGN have 9.5's in his door? what about kirk profitt? i know he has, or had audio technology speakers but not sure of what size. i know his system is said to be extremely dynamic and i cant picture it having only a 6.5 if thats the case


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> doesnt buickGN have 9.5's in his door? what about kirk profitt? i know he has, or had audio technology speakers but not sure of what size. i know his system is said to be extremely dynamic and i cant picture it having only a 6.5 if thats the case


Nick,

I didn't say its not possible, just from my experience it was hard enough for me to fit 6.5. you will run in to trouble with the door panel if you go bigger. I had to do custom rings, which were pta, but again. im not a pro at this.. so if someone has the experience, and has the tools, and the time... I'm sure they could fit anything in there. the doors are deep, and you could fit nice size speakers. I like the way my GZ sounds its just bad ass. i was missing out on 3way in my audi!~


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Nick,
> 
> I didn't say its not possible, just from my experience it was hard enough for me to fit 6.5. you will run in to trouble with the door panel if you go bigger. I had to do custom rings, which were pta, but again. im not a pro at this.. so if someone has the experience, and has the tools, and the time... I'm sure they could fit anything in there. the doors are deep, and you could fit nice size speakers. I like the way my GZ sounds its just bad ass. i was missing out on 3way in my audi!~


im saying im pretty sure buickGN had them behind stock panels. ill ask him


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

that would be good to know


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I did Dyn 170s in a TL with very minimal cutting and a 3/4" spacer behind stock panel if I remember right


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I did Dyn 170s in a TL with very minimal cutting and a 3/4" spacer behind stock panel if I remember right


Very nice ... Do you have any pictures ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No progress on the car. Been out of town in LA for work. And I'm going back on the 8th. I'm thinking of redoing my floor with smaller foot print amps. I love my Mosconi and Audison amp. But they are just to damn big  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So when you say " smaller footprint amp " which ones are you referring to ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Maybe GZ amps, or JL class D. dont know yet,, I'm just thinking out loud right now... who knows.. I might just stop thinking and finish everything with what i have and simply enjoy it


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

GZ 

I'm a bit biased though, admittedly. And also, they're not that small.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Why not just use what you have and push that creativity that we know is within you to the next level ? Man can I egg you on or what lol , it's just that I know you're almost there and don't want you second guessing yourself at the end.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Why not just use what you have and push that creativity that we know is within you to the next level ? Man can I egg you on or what lol , it's just that I know you're almost there and don't want you second guessing yourself at the end.


This. Stick with what u have. It's not much space that's lost. Just a simple false floor.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Skizer, Ill buy you a ticket, will you come and finish it for me, and tune it  in a treat, ill take you around DT chicago


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tempting. veryyy tempting lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hahahhq

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No work will be done this weekend. Going to LA for work and be back on 15th.  damn it. Than my BDay is coming up lol ****!!! Oh well TL is on hold for now but playing !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

OK first attempt in 3 weeks. Going to garage after work ! Wish me luck!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Well ????


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lol ivwas exhausted, it was over 95 degree in the garage... I said f it lol and today I'm being lazy... Its my B Day!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well happy birthday to you and many more.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank u Brother!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Depending how everything goes, I plan on putting additional battery, and install PC... And work on the box... But like I said if everything goes as planed... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Ha, as planned, I love those words. My wife usually looks at me when I say that & says she'll cancel her plans for the rest of the day!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Heheh I got some of it done this weekend will post pics shortly 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

To go larger than a 7" or so you have to flush them with the door and loose the spacer.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

KP said:


> To go larger than a 7" or so you have to flush them with the door and loose the spacer.


I did the hard way, i will know better for next time ... wait there wont be no next time! hahahah


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Just read your complete build log. Good job brother, it is coming together well.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

#1BigMike said:


> Just read your complete build log. Good job brother, it is coming together well.


I hope you enjoyed it as many others that keep following my thread build, it wasn't easy, many weekend nights spend in the garage, but its still not done.

Soon! 

thanks once again!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

To keep myself motivated even though the system is playing, I decided to pull my OEM radio out of the car, and simply start working on the damn DASH! I have decided to do 2 things to my car, one of them take out radio with lcd screen so i could fabricate something, and 2 I found a new spot for my heat cooling controls 

So this is how it look now, I'm sure some of you will say WTF is this... well thats a TL without a oem radio 



After that I got my magic board that worked with my car, after wrapping it in special electrical tape, and moved it to the back by the vents 

I thought I will need few connectors, well it turned out all of them need to be connected for heating and cooling to work. 

After getting that done, i decided to connect my extended controllers, well one of them lights didn't work so I had to redo all extended wires, that was fun, 10 wires on one side and 10 on the other plus heat shrink for all connections  to do this, it was simple but pta,..... now it looks like work of art... priceless 



35 minutes, everything was color coded in working order... I'm so proud of myself ahh.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The best thing is, seeing people face's specially when they drive a pick up truck and they hear me bumping, but there is no radio.. the face look that is get is priceless 
for work I need to be dressed, with a nice pants, shirt, and tie lol well just imagine, driving playing my tunes kinda loud, but not to piss anyone off in rush hour, and without a radio lol 

Again,,, priceless view of people faces, and reaction,,, My gf walked in and she goes. WTF I dont think she likes the idea of fabrication, but its a good way to get her used to it  hahahah


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No BS... Next weekend me and my TL are going on a date !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have made progress today on my TL... Tomorrow there will be more. It looks really promising  stay tuned !! 






Controllers gonna be in tomorrow. And hope to start on the TV dash...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Very nice ... Do you have any pictures ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I had Morel SW9's 9" midbass in my TL. Last I heard BuikGn was still running MW182's. It's not too hard just need to have a game plan and start cutting.  There's a little trick to gaining some extra depth by using washers to push the window track back a bit. 

First pic is just the baffle in place before I used the jig saw to cut.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice thank you for posting these pics. I already have my mid in the doors and they sound awesome. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Last night I didn't do much progress, I just got some strong plastic glue to glue the housing of the controllers in place. Tomorrow is a fresh start after work and the weekend. I need to finish this project with in 2-3 weeks max.. we will see how it goes... winter is coming, and I don't plan on freezing my ass outside


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't imagine how cold it will be out there working on an install. Let's just hope that you in no way have to find out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nope i do not want too lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So as I always needed to do something with the controls, today I made it happen, got home from work, hot as hell, but that didn't stop me, I was in the car working my ass off!

So here it is, as you all know this project is taking me a very long time, and there are many reason to it and most of them are personal, I'm not no pro installer, this is my hubby so any chance I get I get my hands on it and work my magic to best of my ability.

Today i have installed and relocated my controllers !!

I had to remove the docking tubing so i could cut in some small plastic where the sifter is. If this car would have been a stick shift would be a lot easier 



I had to pre-fit everything, measure 10 times, cut once 


Got the controls in, also changed out LED's to blue, one of them lost a connection so I have to get it out either way... its on mode, which is not light up... but you get the idea



Prefit everything, and cut some more stuff so everything plays out nice. 



Since it only takes few minutes to take the center consul apart, total of 6 screws lol,
I put everything together and made sure everything is working after is connected.



And this is how it looks now.



Tomorrow I will tape things out, remove controllers and do body filling in some spots,, than hope to sand it and either paint it, or put some 3M carbon fiber sticker over it .... don't... First I need to see the outcome.

Stay tuned till tomorrow..


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

I like where this is going!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo to you both for your enthusiasm and your patience to do things correctly.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

carlr said:


> I like where this is going!


Trust me its a very long progress this should have been done by now .

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Bravo to you both for your enthusiasm and your patience to do things correctly.


Thank you... U have no idea of how much patience I have in me to finish this up. But for sure don't want to drive a car that is fully apart lol. 
Thanks coppertone for keeping up with my thread 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me I am fully enjoying all that you are doing and your willingness to share it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got more... Just wait till I post that 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, ok I am holding you to that.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It was a long Saturday for me, also Coppertone can't wait to see what I have created 

At this point of stage, I think anything is possible as long as you love, you enjoy it, and you have a passion for it.
Without proper tools to make the job easier, could be tricky and annoying at times where you just want to give up. Well Saturday I stared on the Console, it was a total pain, but I have learned a lot, next time I have to do something like this, it will be a cake!

First I took everything apart again for like the 100's time!

On the top where of the plastic trim where the gear box is witching is, support needed to be created for everything to stay in place, hot glue was my friend and small chunks of wood to hold everything in place and cover up the hole that sits there.
After everything was applied and everything was holding like it should, I put it back in the car to make sure all fitments are correct, and everything will play out nice before applying body fill.

Sorry no pic,

Here is a picture of applying body, I wanted everything to be flushed, so lots of sanding, lots of nerve racking.





The bottom side of it, I didn't cover up good enough, my mistake, but how else am i gonna learn right ?


This is after few layers of Body Fill, and sanding,


Finished product, I was either thinking of covering in 3M carbon, or paint, and I like this look a lot better.






I would like to pin point something out to all of you, 

As long as I have been on DIY, I have seen some serious builds quality stuff, and some transformation to cars, dash, and so on, but I have never seen anyone putting controllers by the gear shiftier..

I'm feeling very proud of my work, and what I have accomplished so for.... 

I'm not a master installer or pro installer, but it turned out so damn good for the first time.

Now possibilities are endless as long as you put your mind to it.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy hell that's a GREAT idea  I love what you did with the controls by the shifter. AWESOME IDEA! I can't wait to see how this finishes off!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job and keep the motivation going....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

juiceweazel said:


> Holy hell that's a GREAT idea  I love what you did with the controls by the shifter. AWESOME IDEA! I can't wait to see how this finishes off!


I wanted to make something different than... I think I have hut the jack pot on this one. Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Great job and keep the motivation going....


So far its working . Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got my TV mounted in the dash, will upload pics later on, also I'm rebuilding my trunk area...  and working on a box over the weekend hope to have it done with in 2 weeks max.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Today being Saturday I have spend another day working on my car, but it was a great progress 

Me and my good friend of mine, came over and helped me out removing all my equipment and reading the amp rack, I think it turned out great, lots of work to many damn wires... but over all I like it a lot, looks a lot cleaner, and it still sounds amazing.

From the beginning of building my TL I wanted to do flase floor, but that didn't work out to well, due to wires, amps and other things...

So here it is:

To get things started after taking all amps and wires apart, we needed to make sure the floor stays level with the trunk, we made a board and bolt it down to the floor, we also made sure we wont hit gas tank, 


Than we have reused few board from my floor to create amp rack. 
That's my friend helping me out 


Everything started to make shape after cutting and measurements:





Custom spoiler has been created 


We had to pull the seats out to mount everything.


I was connecting distribution block, it needed to be relocated, while my buddy started to mount the board in place.






Board has been mounted in place.


Amps have been mounted:
Audison LRl1.2 on the bottom, Mosconi AS 200.2 on top, 


Also distro block on the left side has been moved over.


Now the fun began, H800 on the right, Mosconi AS.100.4 on the left:



Don't we all love power wires 
PTA!




Speaker wires, and remote connections:





For the time being I have Alpine Type R sub until I finish my box.


And this is how it looks right now, also not to mention the board have been repainted black color spray, everything is playing and operational, I have gain a lot more space in the trunk... I really think it turned out great, it was a busy day for me and again, I don't feel my back from bending so damn much....

I still need to finish my sub box, and I will cover up the amp's and make it look super sexy!.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So how close it when you put your back seats up ?


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see that Sub, GZ right?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes yes yes

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> So how close it when you put your back seats up ?


Its close but also enough of room to put my hand in the back and no wires are touching the seat. Also amps stay cooler that way... But in 100*F nothing stays cool....

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update Update Update later lol....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Will await the email / pm letting me know that there is an update.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Looking Good !!!

Where you recently out Here ? my address book was lost on my i-phone


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No.. Last time I was in LA is when I meet you Mark... And thank u for the goodies... 

Mark Is Awesome everyone !!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will upload pics soon I got more to show

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lets see this thing Mario I'm excited to see what you have going.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Long Story make it Short, 

I have been waiting for one of my friends to bring me 1/2" plastic boards with a full CNC cut out for the monitor and processor controller, well it turned out that they are so busy at work and they have no time!! waited for close to 3 weeks for him to tel me that... I call it BS...!

But either way, he brought me the board and I will do that myself over the weekend... when you think you have friends that you could rely on,, well that's for sure isn't one of them. 

I did upgrade up front on the battery post, I also upgraded ground wire, and soon I will upgrade the power from alternator to the battery,, there is only one problem, I ran out of connectors.... or plugs,, but here it is.









Over the weekend my goal is not to go out and drink but work on the car and finish it before winter hits. 

Screen it will be in for 100%, battery and car pc as well. all left to do is box !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I also bought LED fog lights which will be replaced over the weekend if they get here in time, and also some leds for the inside.  yeay!

light that **** up just for X-mas time!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Long Story make it Short,
> 
> I have been waiting for one of my friends to bring me 1/2" plastic boards with a full CNC cut out for the monitor and processor controller, well it turned out that they are so busy at work and they have no time!! waited for close to 3 weeks for him to tel me that... I call it BS...!
> 
> ...


i have a cnc router...not sure what the project is, but if you have a file and can send it to me i'm sure i can cut you something. What material are you using?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I don't have a file I could draw on the papers with measurements. I will send u a pm tomorrow if that's OK.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

More major progress on dash, I hope ... I will have the monitor in tomorrow in my car !  
My buddy of mine John, helped me so much, just like with the amp rack that we did. 

I got the plaxy board, we have been measuring and scratching our heads with beer in our hand, thinking how the hell are we going to do this and whats going to be the outcome ! 
So here it is, and this is what we did:

First we measure everything out few times.. which it was a challenge without having the right tools for the job. we used jig saw ! 

We have cut 2 small plastic peaces of plaxy board for the top and the bottom.


Made a small pre-fit to see how its going to look, lol i know funny pic 


Little fun never hurts Virtual Radio with tape deck 


We measure it out for the controller Alpine H800, we went to home depot and bought a blade that is made for metal with lots of teeth at high speed, and it worked out very well.



Than we started to see how the monitor is going to look before cutting anything and just having it on the board.. 
keep in mind, the monitor is 10.2" on the side of the monitor there were controls but since I will have remote control for it, there was no use for it, and we opened it up and pull them out. I also cut the small plastic ages to for the monitor to go in flush.


Monitor is 12v with 1080p resolution, It will be connected through HDMI cable which is already ran from the trunk to the front of the car.



You can't really tell, but we cut out the opening for the monitor:


What we also did trim for bottom trim and up, we cut it out so it will look nice and flushed with everything else. It turned out great, some sanding and little small details to make it look good.



The top:


Bottom:


There is little more work to be done and make it look good with adages and so on, but it turned out great, I cant wait to see it fully completed and put in.

By the way we are Polish 



So this is what we have done today with my car, tomorrow we plan on finishing it and put the final touch's to the main consul of the car.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You are moving along with this nicely, it's cool seeing the progress during as well as ending.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks great Mario might have to try a car carputer one day with that kind of inspiration.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks... More update tonight 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

On Sunday noon we decided to glue everything, so here it is  


Than we started pre-fit everything all over again... 


As you could all see we had to pull the tap of the plaxi glass, either way its going to be covered just like the gear box consul 


One more pic before wrap and mounting. Everything should be completed this week.. finger crossed!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the feeling you'll have it done by Thursday.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I have the feeling you'll have it done by Thursday.


Wishful thinking 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Got more work done today. Wrapped everything and glued in monitor and H800 controller in its place.





Me and my friend decided to use black silicon, in case I ever need to replace the monitor I could simply use a razor and cut it out.

 

That's my progress for today. Looks like it might be in by Thursday 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now see I told yaa you'll be knocking this out quickly lol. Great job and your determination to finish this is admirable....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Now see I told yaa you'll be knocking this out quickly lol. Great job and your determination to finish this is admirable....


Thank You Sr. you have been watching this build for a very long time, well since I got my car last year.  

I'm so close, cant wait to fire up that pc in the trunk which I still need to make few small stuff... 

Thank you for pushing me forward b/c i didn't had the energy to finish it.... well its not fully done yet, but it will be soon... I want to be done before winter comes.

Thank you for being big part of this build..
Mario


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Great work mario

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You my friend have been through so much not only audio wise but in your personal life. I'm just grateful that you did not let any of that be a deterrent in your quest to enjoy what you deserve.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Great work mario
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank You.. I see the light at the end of the tunnel.. Can't waitbto go through it at 100+ mph!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> You my friend have been through so much not only audio wise but in your personal life. I'm just grateful that you did not let any of that be a deterrent in your quest to enjoy what you deserve.


Thank you so much  I think not my friends or family, but actually this form and car audio / music is what kept me alive. Thank you once again everyone 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You are very welcome, now get back to wurk lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Now I need to lift my tears up and get my ass to work tonight. My fogs led came in today  maybe I'll get that installed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So where did you order the fog leds from ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

But for sure monitor will be mounted. Tomorrow battery and PC in the back. That's my plan. 

After that finish a trim for the amp rack and finish my sub box... Than I might go meet up with Scoot form GZ to get a tune on my car  should be exiting !!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> So where did you order the fog leds from ?


http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=121613180557&alt=web 

Read a lot of reviews I figure spend the money once with great warranty

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

I should've stayed up to date with this build, but everything looks awesome.

The CarPC integration looks great.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks FunkPnut. More update tonight

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

see my page


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark these look lovely they are not meant to be for my pocket. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Sorry I meant to post on my page .... whoops


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its OK u could leave them here as well I'm no hater to TL owners

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

This dash kit is amazing. I wish I could find someone to build me one like this for my 2012 MDX.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Alright as I promised, an update ! 
I got home quickly from work, ate, change and off i went! 

I wanted to see the monitor how everything turned out and I loved it as soon as i flipped it 



I got some extra carbon and decided to wrap up the silver sides of it, keep in mind, the monitor is not mounted, tomorrow after work I will make wires for it, and also hope to get it mounted if all good goes with the plan. 

This is after wrapping the sides, I think it looks f-ing awesome!
I was very happy with the outcome, lots of work went in to this, didn't have the tools i needed but hey you got to work with, with what you have ... and this what it looks like !




Cant wait for fire this up !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You may not have had all of the needed tools, but you had the drive and the desire and it truly shows.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> You may not have had all of the needed tools, but you had the drive and the desire and it truly shows.


Thank you... My buddy John helped me a lot with this dash.... Couldn't have done it without him...








Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulluap (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow.
I can see you have spent a lot of hours on this install (Took me awhile to catch up).

Looks awesome !!!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's great to have a friend who will go nose to the grindstone with you to make something like this happen.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.. Yes it took a while but at the end it puts a smile on my face knowing its almost completed. Even my gf is happy... Now she will have no room to put her makeup bag . Jk she never did anyway....

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> It's great to have a friend who will go nose to the grindstone with you to make something like this happen.


Me and john have been friends for close 12 years now... He's as crazy as I am... No wonder why he sticked around for so long with my crazy ideas 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just tell her to put her face on before you guys head out in the TL, problem solved lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

She always does... You seen it yourself.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 51fordcustom (Sep 11, 2015)

looking nice, good job!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I did few things over the weekend. Re ran power cable for my radar detector and remounted mute button. Also re ran H800 controller cable. Also made be connections for power from cigarette lighter, and connected power converter for LCD. Everything is ready for connection  hope this week everything will be in. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I wanted to replace my fog lights since it was nice out.. I got the wrong size of fogs led and they are to big to fit in to the housing  oh well waiting for replacement

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I did some clean up and needed to relocate my ground cable, I wanted to keep the power away from ground cable in-case of anything. So the pics will do its justice. 
Also I have finally installed additional battery in the trunk, I used circuit barker and also 200 amp fuse at the distribution bock, since it was a short run of the cable, I have used 4G power wire, wrapped it up and heat shrink the ends so everything looks nice but also safe at the same time.

Another big update, I have finally installed My CAR PC in the trunk, and nice big screen up in the front dash console.

I did this Saturday it was a pin the the rear end, and lots of work and hours was put in to the car over the weekend.

Under the back seat:


Power Cable:



2 Ground cables.. One of them from the distro block and the other one from the battery.




Power cable from battery to braker:


Battery Location


Power cable ran to the distro block by Audison amp


Made wires for car pc with inline fuse:




Battery in its place:




Sorry not the best pic but thats where the car pc is at, on top its a 250gb SSD drive, and 1TB external with USB 3.0 in the glove box.

Running Kodi:




I will take better pics and upload them later on.
Everything is playing, the sound quality is so much better than going through bluetooth, im going optical to dsp...
So far loving it... now its time to finish up the trunk and box... and system will be fully ready for tuning.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome work man. I just started to play with kodi myself and man you are going to have fun with it specially if you have a mobile Internet connection. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Awesome work man. I just started to play with kodi myself and man you are going to have fun with it specially if you have a mobile Internet connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh I do  Pandora and everything else is playing... I will send you a cool link later to your PM what you could do with Kodi.!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful job that you have done, it shows you've put your sweat and tears into it. Can't wait for you to tune and then post your feelings.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Wonderful job that you have done, it shows you've put your sweat and tears into it. Can't wait for you to tune and then post your feelings.


It sounds so good. It feels great knowing I don't have a empty spot and everything is in one spot. 
As far as tuning goes I'm not going to tune for competitions or anything in that nature. I will however tune it to my liking and my music taste which is electronic edm dance music. I like it loud and clear. And get time alignment done and center out the sound. Other than that it sounds fantastic. Optical from car PC to DSP oh my! Its unreal how clean it sounds and powerful these little 3 way is. They were broken in already but now they are starting to shine even more. My Gf loves my TL now and she wants to take it for a spin with her gf. But before she does that I need to set the gains properly so I won't get blown speakers back with the car or Xmas will be around the corner again ... Either way I love how everything turned out. I like my new center console, and controls by the shifter. Everything works which is the main key. With the second battery in the trunk my voltage doesn't drop below 13.4 volts maybe at hard bass track it will drop a little but not much. 
Also car PC boots in about 8 sec max  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bluetooth, Pandora, Navi x and other add-on are connected with the PC. Once I get everything working I will post a video

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

See that was my one problem with a so called high end wifi empowered unit. I couldn't stand that it needed 45+ seconds to boot up. In that time which seems short to others, I was losing my patience with it. 

As far as your girlfriend pumping up the jams lol, you'll just have to teach the volume button is a friend.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> See that was my one problem with a so called high end wifi empowered unit. I couldn't stand that it needed 45+ seconds to boot up. In that time which seems short to others, I was losing my patience with it.
> 
> As far as your girlfriend pumping up the jams lol, you'll just have to teach the volume button is a friend.


I think my Kenwood head unit which was 990HD boot up in 35 sec or less, I couldn't stand it, that's why i went with tablet in the Audi, 
And this seems to be as fast as my tablet. 8 seconds of boot time isn't bad at all... i'm sure i could tweak os and make it go faster... 

And thank you for the nice works Coppertone, you have been with this build since day one


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Plus I will continue to be with you until you don't want me to be.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its not gonna happen buddy . Don't leave my build please 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So with the addition of the pc, will it allow you to answer phone calls like a regular Bluetooth radio ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I don't know yet.. Haven't been focusing on that yet. My mother board does have Bluetooth connection. I will have to come up with something creative. Also voice command.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its and 1155lg socket with I3 2.2 dual core CPU and 16gb of ram. 1 Ssd 250gb on is and 1 tb for music and video. So farvit fly's ! Internet works great as well

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So in other words you can watch movies and make tea at the same time with this pc lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Actually yes, it stays nice and cold... so no tea


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So have you encountered any fan noise while playing the pc?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> So have you encountered any fan noise while playing the pc?


Only at boot up time or about 3 seconds, I have over sized fan on it just in case it needs the extra air flow for the cpu. Other than that, I hear fans of Audison amp that is working so hard to pump that juice in to the sub.... CPU fan is quiet other wise....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I really wanna know what else can I use with that pc, I have internet, external hard drive, wondering what else can I use or do with it. What kind of software can i use for GPS? or for phone answering and making phone calls... anyone ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish that I had an answer for you Mario......


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I wish that I had an answer for you Mario......


I'll figure something out  I hope


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I would like to bring one if the last updates with the car. Last Saturday me and buddy of mine, we have decided to really not the monitor with DSP controller. 
On the bottom we simply weld it in 2 small nails and drilled 2 holes on each side for everything to sit nice in its place. 


On top which I don't have a pic, we pre drilled everything and made our own brackets to screw everything from the top. Forgot to take a pic... Sorry .. But this is how it looks finished and all wires and connections behind the panel.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Its not tuned 100% but god damn it sounds amazing. Over the weekend I'm gonna be finishing the sub box... Been little sick for the past few days and didn't do anything... But that's my plan...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got **** ton of complements and few guys want me to do their system. I have 2 people to do an install one of them is active and the other one is simple passive  but $ counts.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes lol money would be the conversation worth having, hopefully you'll document both builds on here also please...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

For sure I will... And I'm sure you will be the first one to comment it... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, you know how I roll.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Lol, you know how I roll.


For shoooo 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Great Job, you've got skills !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Its good to see you making more progress and to hear you are liking your components. Now get that massive sub installed


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> Great Job, you've got skills !!!


Thank you Mark... Nothing like your TL... But maybe one it will get there 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its good to see you making more progress and to hear you are liking your components. Now get that massive sub installed


Thanks bro  don't be a jack and come by and help me build it! Its not easy to create 30 some lb sub in to a custom box... So when are you going to come by and help me out  ?????

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

And I was just gonna ask for sub pics, but I'm too early ha...good work!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> And I was just gonna ask for sub pics, but I'm too early ha...good work!


Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This build was and is something special. I can't imagine someone doing it for me. I learned so much, so many weekends spend at home-garage. But the pay out is unreal. These little guys 3 way Ground Zero Plutonium's are fantastic, I put so much power in to them everyday, I see the midrange moving lol. Its truly high build quality. Once I get the sub in, I will make a full review about my experience, thoughts, mistakes, and review of sound quality....


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome mario

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Awesome mario
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy .. I think over the weekend I'm getting a remote start,,, I hate winters!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Awesome mario
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

late to he party, but subscribing. hope to hear this car soon and help out with tuning if we can arrange some time.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

For sure ur not too far maybe next weekend. Small little update my alpine couldn't handle me anymore lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Just read this entire thread. Great job on everything, especially the center console - it looks awesome! Subscribed, and looking forward to seeing the sub enclosure finished.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Really bad news, 
On my way home from work, having a huge migraine I didn't really listen to my system loud just some tune playing while focusing on traffic in IL. 
I really didn't pay any attention to anything (sounds) well not knowing about it, one of my tweeters stopped working. I was like what is going on, picked up my little one from school so i had no time to test, or play around with it what has gone wrong. 
Later at night I couldn't help it not to see what is going on with my sounds, I checked my rca everything was fine, checked all cables by the amps, everything was fine, also checked the other ch, swap RCA from ch one to ch 2 no sound of tweeter. at that moment I was pissed! I didn't take the pillar down, it was dark and didn't want to pots with it anymore.

There could be lose connection by the tweeter behind the pillar, if thats lose than Ill be all good, If thats not the case than there is something wrong with the tweeter. either blown or whatever the case maybe. 
Talked to Scoot @ GZ and he said to check it out, and if worse come to worse I will need an replacement,  I will find out tomorrow and keep it you all posted.. 

Its not a cheep tweeter either... and they simply sing so nice ! 
Ahh.. this couldn't be a worse moment of my life... when xmas is around the corner!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ejeffrey said:


> Just read this entire thread. Great job on everything, especially the center console - it looks awesome! Subscribed, and looking forward to seeing the sub enclosure finished.




Thank You, it was a long project and still is, now tweeter might be gone so we will see what else happens. 
I will start on the build of the box or try to finish it if the weather allows this weekend. and try to do as much as possible. With sun being out, I could have this box cure in 5-10 minutes depending on UV!...

Either way I need to finish this box and this project before winter.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

its fun to see going back to your own thread / build log and re read everything and see what has been accomplished and what mistakes you ran in too. Learn it, build it, love it, enjoy it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Winter is on its way... Box build will be put on hold  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Noooooooooooo, you were so close yo having this done. Well I can definitely see your point on not trying to fiberglass while old man winter is trying to B slap yaaa. Looking forward to the spring and what you will grace us with.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well the sub is in a box. I might just build a proper sealed box and let it rip over the winter. I wont have to worry about barking the sub in... But have to tell yea its a mean machine 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

You could get the resin the cures with UV rays instead of heat. I do like the idea of a sealed box and just letting'er rip.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You mean this ? Low-VOC Dual-Cure Polyester Resin - Wahoo International, Inc

i have it 1.5 gl right now, it just getting cold outside and I wont feel like freezing my ass outside. I think it will be easier to just make a cut out and create a box for it..  I use his product for a long time.. its great.. look up to earlier in this build log...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep that's the stuff, didn't realize you used it in the first part of your build. Lol probably my North Dakota hide saying "well if it was just a bit warmer I'd do anything outside".


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Have you ever had the chance to use it? lol well you cant use it outside or when UV is spying on it, it will cure so fast..... 

you have to do it in the shade and than put it outside... and when they say you could control the cure, they are right about that.. how you think i did my pillars so fast??? lol i was sanding them with in 1.5 h of work in to it ... it took longer to prep everything than working time with resin.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

North Dakota isn't far, you say anything outside hmm,,,, maybe you should take a drive and do my box for me


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Crazy Update!!!!

I'm not happy about it since its the 2016... I wonder what else will go wrong!

Where the F do i start....

Few weeks ago, One of my GZ tweeters (driver side) went out, talked to Scoot and he got that replaced for me, Great guy,, can't say enough about him...
I though hmmmm well tweeter went out, oh well tough ****, put a new one in,,,, and bam few weeks later another went out... Contact Scoot and he said there has to be something going on with your system, something went wrong with either the install, tune, or something had to happen!

First I though GZ defect, well yea that has turned around very fast... 
I noticed my display on DSP went out, H800 and C800 controller... im like WTF is going on... so there you go, I'm driving around with midrange, midbase, and sub lol great sounding system.. sounded like ****, but either way I had to look in to my problem being out of tweeters. 

I had some old tweeters laying around that i found while I was working on my car the other day. and they fit really well, so i decided to use them... but I looked in to everything on my car, and at one point of time, the screen would go out on dsp so i decided to order new cable. 
I had the new cable with me:
I had to change out orig on power staring pump, in and outer, and belt tensioner, and since i had everything off, i decided to change the belt as well.
After that, i moved in to audio department, i pulled the old processor cable out, and there was a cut in it.. in 2 spots, i didn't notice anything but it I assume it started to shorter out the dsp in some way.
So I put my old ass tweeters in, installed new cable, made sure to run it properly without getting it cut or bend in any way. 

Put everything back as it should be, and i got nothing but a clean signal and it got way much louder..

So there it is, I found a solution to my problem, after looking over everything and finding out that I have burned out or pooped very very expensive tweeters!

I'm out of tweeters now, but I should be fine for the time being, shouldn't have any more problems I hope at least.

Will I buy another GZ product, yes... because it wasn't GZ that broke my tweets. Will i replace my tweeters with GZ,,, thats another problem.... They are very expensive.. and I just cant justify huge dollar bill at this moment, and I don't want to spend that much... I will either have to come up with different solution, or really re-tune my system properly / correctly and thats what I'm planning on doing today later on.
BTW. never ran caps on my tweeters being active.. learned it fast and have bought some that Scoot told me to get... they are installed now for extra protection....

Thanks Buddy

Mario


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Marc -xxxbusa is awesome guy!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

**** I haven't updated this in a while 
But I would like to give big thanks to who read everything, and been big part of this.

Some things have changed and ya some went the wrong way, but You learn as you go.

I had bad H800 cable it got cut somewhere along the lines and one of my tweeters went out, didn't know why or what was going on, found the problem, got the cable replaced but in mean while the other side went out as well.

Scoot @ GZ has replaced a tweeter for me, thank yo so much for putting up with my BS ..
When the other tweeter went out, i was screwed, I didn't want to spend any more money on car audio, and didn't want to spend that much on new GZ tweets... I need to get back on my feet and put car audio to the side and work with what I have..

during the Xmas i got some money and decided on replacement, I didn't know what If i want to go back with GZ, or something else and keep it in the budget.

I decided to talk to few people about AudioFrog and I'm like F it lets see what this is and whats the big deal about AudioFrog. 

Talked to Bing, and few others on FB and so on.. well here it is: I pulled a trigger and bought them.
Got really good price on them, and no I didn't get them from Bing I got them from ABT store that is located in IL.
You got to be kidding me Photobucket is down lol WTF!~

Any how I will update pics later, 

Tomorrow I'm going to meet up with Ben Z to tune my car. 

Also My friend John took the tweets apart and he fixed them for me, he reused the same wire that goes in to the coil and yea my stupid ass turned up too much, and burned the wire again or it came apart lol, so he's fixing them right now, If i get a chance to get GZ back in time, than i will re tune my system with GZ @ Ben place, if not, I'm tuning it with AF tweets... 
I'm really impressed with AF tweets, they play and sound fantastic I will say very close to GZ more like apple to apple.... but again, its not GZ..

If he cant fix them, than I will just save up the money, bite the bullet and get another set of GZ to complete my system with GZ Audio gear... 

Will take some pics tomorrow and maybe video and post them on here


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I would like to give big Thanks to XX_BUSSSA he's an awesome guy, we talked here and there and i told him what happen, out of nowhere, he said he has speakers and he will send them to me! I didn't know I was going to buy AF but he send them to me,, 
He send me Scan tweeters... he went out of his way, send me brand new tweeters that he never used, I mean who does that now days???

Mark if you read this, I would like to give you big thanks, for everything, not only you send me new tweeters, but also box of goodies of deadner to put behind the pillars and some other stuff... what a great GUY!!!!!

I'm speechless I really am, its very hard to find such an amazing DIY member that will go out of his way and do something like that for some stranger that only meet him once.

Thank You!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Mario, see good things come to good people. I'm glad that there are still really nice people out there who are willing to bring a smile to others. So if I'm reading this correctly, you will now have (3) sets of tweeters ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lol aha 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Just read this from start to today, what a journey! Love the controls next to the shifter, great idea.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

No Problem, and I sure the tweeters are happy in there new Home


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

My daughter insisted on a demo today!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ben it was an awesome experience !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Wow Mario, see good things come to good people. I'm glad that there are still really nice people out there who are willing to bring a smile to others. So if I'm reading this correctly, you will now have (3) sets of tweeters ?


Ben tuned my system and his beautiful daughter had to gives us approval after jamming out in my car. At the end of the song she simply said, dad please do what you do best and tune this TL!! 
This is the song I like her taste of music  
https://youtu.be/pXRviuL6vMY

It was so nice to see beautiful baby girl is loving the sounds ... I'm sure daddy Ben is very happy and proud .. I know what's she is getting for her 16th bday  a ride with Hybrid Audio system !!

BTW Ben car is very magical I never heard tweeterles system... Amazing!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hah ! Yes, she loves her 21 Pilots! I blame my wife on that one! Lmao


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Again it's great to see that good people are coming together to make the magic a reality.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Again it's great to see that good people are coming together to make the magic a reality.


I agree with you 100% just wished there were more people out there like that......

Guess what?? Updated my car PC today to win 10, took it to the car and no power lol great!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I tried to use Windows 10, and it made me it's B***H.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I like y way much better than 8.20

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

OS X ftw


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

benny z said:


> OS X ftw


Sort of, just an upgrade 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I tried to use Windows 10, and it made me it's B***H.


If you want I could send you some PDF on how to use windows 10  i figure ill help a brother out! heheheh:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

F My Life! 

As I was doing update to car pc, everything went nice and smooth, no problems there, all drives worked perfectly, 

Took it to my car, and something must have happen with the PC PSU, grr... took it back home when I got back and connected it to my power supply,, yep found out the problem with in few minutes... another $50 spend on new psu!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

F my Life X2 update soon lol!!! 

Goona be crazy cant wait !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow Mario, please don't keep us in suspense and let us know everything is ok with your pc.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Car PC will be fine. I'm getting a new PSU on Thursday so no big deal. Just have some new upgrade coming. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Mario what's up man, seeing a bit of gear moving on FB.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So many new thing is happening will update once everything is done.... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm waiting lol it's been over an hour already.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Such a tease Mario

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Mario what's up man, seeing a bit of gear moving on FB.












Little teaser 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol come on man

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I'm waiting lol it's been over an hour already.


You always waiting for my posts buddy  well I had to get new PSU for my car PC. Updated to windows 10 which it works great. And hope I could get new things... And personal life has picked me up a little which is great... 2016 looks good to me.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Lol come on man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes !!!??? Where we going 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Vegas!!! Lol some place warm so can work on my truck

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was about to pull my mids out today... No way too cold....

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I was about to pull my mids out today... No way too cold....
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Bruh. 

Midbasses.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Little teaser
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



You do realize this is how rumors start, right?

The guys at the hybrid office are prolly gonna get emails/calls about some new weird silver looking midrange they saw on DIYMA. Lmao!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's the point  life has brought a lot new thing in to my life, which I'm very thankful for..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You know that's a lot of work to fit 8" in 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

OnCore On8 is on my wish list this year 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well since I'm not working tomorrow, I will do a little update on my car, hope all goes well and if it does, I will post pics and update.. Hope the car will be ready for next event and I could joint the group and competing in new event. 

I'm going to TN to visit my sister on WED and on my way back I will stop by Ben to see if he has time to give me a good tune, only if i get the chance to install my gear...

Wish me luck tomorrow..... !


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Good luck installing whatever it is you're installing! ?!?!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

benny z said:


> Good luck installing whatever it is you're installing! ?!?!


Thank you Brother... Will let you know over text how it goes !:laugh::laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It was a big no go for an install !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update you all have been waiting for.  

I decided to change my full 3 way front stage!!!!! So here it is, 

Also I was about to put in 8" midbass speakers in my doors but it will need so much more work that I didn't want to do in any way, so I had to go back and get 7" mid-bass speakers.

Here it is!!

Hybrid Audio Legatia SE



8" Mid-Bass






3" Midrange 




Tweeter


Family !!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Dude bet thatll sounds awesome 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice! I've heard these HATs (minus the 8s) and they sound fantastic. Curious as to how they compare to the GZ setup.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

These are not tuned yet. I need to brake them in a little and once everything operational I will give my thoughts. BTW on my way back from MN I'm stopping by Bennyzzzzz for tuning lessons 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

etroze said:


> Dude bet thatll sounds awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I had the midrange and tweeters in pillars for some time and yes... I'm impressed! All to crazy Benny... If I never would have heard his car this would have never happen, he runs his setup tweeter less and I was speechless!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The only thing i was worried, are they going to fit in to my pillars?!?!!?!?!?
Everything fit like a glove ! 














7"


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I didn't fit the 8", it needs a lot of work, I might keep them and slowly see if i could get them to fit and than sell the 7" mids... I will see how that goes.... All up in the air, and I don't want these wonderful speakers to sit on the shelf and collect dust.

I will keep the progress going, its getting nicer outside and hope I could finish everything with in the next few weeks.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the logo across the bottom like this 

Can't wait to tune it! Bring it on over...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I might be leaving tomorrow... So I will hit u up on my way back  well I have no choice !!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

How the hell I missed this log. Kudos to you Mario, great job!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you, long progress on the way but closer to be finished

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So this has been along journey, between switching jobs, I decided to go to my sister for few days before I start.

On my way back and talking to Ben, he told me to stop by a shop so i did, they had some awesome house gear as well as car audio which I would like to share.
Also On my way back from the shop, I talked to Ben and we meet up for more tuning sessions, its always good to see a Hybrid Guy!
The tune is nice and smooth, i'm sure there could be more done, but me stopping by on the fly it was kind of hard to get it tuned within 1-2 hours tops... But either way its sounds fantastic. The front stage is full and straight to the point  

Me and Ben @ tuning session 


Focus Ben, Focus LoL
Well after that pic Ben flicked me off... Bastard !!!


So here are few pics from the ship and display:




Some McIntosh Love


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My reward!!! 











Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats Mario on a well deserved award, from here it will only get better.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Congrats Mario on a well deserved award, from here it will only get better.


Thank You,

It was a great event, There was a lot of great cars there, but I didn't get a chance to listen to any of them!!!

When Mark said, its an amazing ride and attention to detail so nice, everyone wanted to hear my car, at the end of the show, I drove without music, and Sunday didn't listen to any.. my ears ringed any my brain still hear words in the back of my head. 
"Lets talk about Sex Baby, lets talk about you and me" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OORoOGY8D2M&list=PLn8x_pmRhN4eBN4-yNGRuLj9qNiM7ssqZ&index=9


Sound system speak'ed for its self, but videos hmmm yea !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

2 things I need to work on before another tuning session is in its place.
I need to redo my doors they vibrate, and I don't have idea of how to get rid of it, its the panel its self, not the inside doors.. any suggestions will be great.
And fan noise, which is easy fix, re-tune will need to be done, ski pass through needs to be up and locked, pick up sub volume a little, that should fix the problem.

other than that, I think my stage and speaker position was dead on the spot, but more tune needs to be done... love this sport of car audio !

Next month is another judgement day... Need to get my TL ready !


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> My reward!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome Mario, CONGRATS!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

https://youtu.be/_T0iekhoLoY

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

1FinalInstall said:


> That's awesome Mario, CONGRATS!!


Thank you... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I love your build and car it's one of my favs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Me and Ben @ tuning session


Great install! Glad to see the joy in the process coming through! It's car audio.....it should be fun!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I cant wait for next event in Blumington IL... May 14th


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> I love your build and car it's one of my favs. Thanks for sharing.


Your very welcome 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> 2 things I need to work on before another tuning session is in its place.
> I need to redo my doors they vibrate, and I don't have idea of how to get rid of it, its the panel its self, not the inside doors.. any suggestions will be great.


cram as much insulation or fill material in between the door panel and the door as possible til the panel can barely go back on.
In my wife's Honda we had to put the door panel back on, and assemble everything except putting the door pull back in place. we stuffed as much insulation in there and in every nook and crevice we could reach through it to help decouple the door panel from the rest of the door and also add more absorption. 

We had to do the same thing in my Lancer, in Mike Stills XB and pretty much every car with door mounted midbass.

you can also get some armaflex thin foam from the HVAC section at HD. is self adhesive 1/16" foam that you can go around the edges where the panel clips push into place. do 2 layers. then put door panel back on and razor knife off any overhang past the door panel


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

LEAD TAPE !!! Works Wonders, I bet you have some...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Some people put foam over the doors between panels. Where can I buy that... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Please point me at the right direction I need to have it installed by next event.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

http://store.secondskinaudio.com/closed-cell-foam-ccf/


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Home Depot

ModelTAP18230
Internet/Catalog:100539553
Store SKU:329131
Armacell Armaflex 2 in. x 30 ft. R-1 Foam Insulation Tape provides a fast and easy way to insulate pipes, valves and fittings (each sold separately). This mold-resistant insulation tape helps protect against freezing and helps conserve energy. Made of high-quality AP/Armaflex insulation. Easy to use for a fast application on difficult pipes and fittings (each sold separately).


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic's method is a good idea. You need to decouple the plastic panel as best you can by putting plenty of foam in between the metal door panel and the back of the plastic door card. I like to use the psa-backed Ensolite open cell foam. You can find it here: Ensolite IUO Peel and Stick --- 1 yard (13.875 sq ft) - RAAMaudio Inc.

Just trim it to fit, peel the backing off and press it on. Works great. Also wrap in foam anything that can move or which will contact the metal door or plastic doorcard, like wires, connectors, etc.

This will go a long way to helping the problem. You'll still have tactile feedback, but it will help to get those rattles fixed up.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Mic's method is a good idea. You need to decouple the plastic panel as best you can by putting plenty of foam in between the metal door panel and the back of the plastic door card. I like to use the psa-backed Ensolite open cell foam. You can find it here: Ensolite IUO Peel and Stick --- 1 yard (13.875 sq ft) - RAAMaudio Inc.
> 
> Just trim it to fit, peel the backing off and press it on. Works great. Also wrap in foam anything that can move or which will contact the metal door or plastic doorcard, like wires, connectors, etc.
> 
> This will go a long way to helping the problem. You'll still have tactile feedback, but it will help to get those rattles fixed up.




thats basically the same thing as the armacel....and I really mean same thing


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Armacell Armaflex is great stuff. just if you try to pull if off it doesn't come back off in one piece. just make sure it's where you want it when putting it down.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you guys !!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Weekend is coming up. And the doors are gonna be moded again 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I bought this plus I have more deadener at home.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> I bought this plus I have more deadener at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the stuff!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This stuff up there works like magic!!!^^^^ Thank you for the heads up and input!

Been selected as a member of the month on ISQ FB page and ISQ site 


Click Here>>>> May


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So more progress and new changes will come up soon, some pics of the doors that i have done, more sound deadening and yea more work as always 











That's how my driver side door looks like, i have eliminated over 95% of vibration and any noise that comes from the door, I have noticed a lot bigger gain from my mid-bass and more of caustic sound that didn't have before.... Passenger side is next!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Little video tease since a lot of you haven't seen it in action.
Also here is my score card... i got dinged for amp noise, thats kind of out of my control, but next event on the 14th is all taken care of!


Little Video:
https://youtu.be/s9BKrq8XWYk
https://youtu.be/PRv0MIZwlbw


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

More upgrade after this event... will post pictures once new items get installed.

Exiting!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Another SQ meet with Ben!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Exiting News.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Time for a something new 







Now its time for brake in period: Mid bass speakers will be installed on over the weekend.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Interesting development you have had from the beginning.
Are you planning to rebuild the doors for the new mids, going for sealed enclosures maybe?

Tõnu


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

doors are fully sealed, and so far Hybrids mids sound awesome in there, I just want to try something different.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My New Set!


With Grill On It 



So yes I'm very exited.. cant wait to hear them in my car, mid range and tweeter sound great, I'm missing mid-bass... I heard them in one of my competition guy car and i was blown away... !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Those look pretty and fit very well.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Look great where's the nearest sinfonia dealer around here ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^I might be, but I will ask Emilios


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

MantaOwner said:


> Interesting development you have had from the beginning.
> Are you planning to rebuild the doors for the new mids, going for sealed enclosures maybe?
> 
> Tõnu


thank you, yes it has been a crazy adventure with this car. Doors are super solid now, no need to do any other modification... I know new mids will will be a lot stronger so we will see how this is going to turn out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^I might be, but I will ask Emilios


You got that right
Emilios Mandalios


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Look great where's the nearest sinfonia dealer around here ?


Coolest guy ever, actually meet him in person last Saturday at the car audio event, also he brought me speakers personally to the show...

Awesome guy, cant say enough about him.

Emilios Mandalios

look up his name on FB


----------



## Motortuh (May 14, 2016)

wow man, just read through the entire build, that was awesome! love seeing the time and effort you put in, definitely gave me some motivation to get going on my build, great work!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank You... I can't wait to put Sinfonia in... Hybrids will be up for grabs!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The Joy Of Music  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This is nice!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Good looking family


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

They sound even better  Love them.... One of the best components I have had so far in this car. I went from Ground Zero, to Hybrid, to Sinfoni.... I can't be much more happier with this set.... I'm very impressed, loved everything about it... I WL do full review. Also I started building my box for the car.  hope to get a lot done on Friday since I took a day off.  stay tuned. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I started working on the box this past weekend. I ran into some challenges but I got accomplished. I have mounted the sub ring and attached it to the box with 3 pieces of wood. I set up the ring the way I wanted to be and drilled screws through the sub bring into the wood pieces that were attached and also glued them. After the attachment of the ring was completed, it was time to glue speaker cover fabric that I purchased from the store to make the front mold a lot easier. I made sure to use proper glue to hold down the fabric to the Box. Once everything was dry I applied resin coat and let it dry in the Sun. So far there is only two coats of resin all over the box and the fabric. 
I took Friday off to work and try to finish the Box, I will apply fiberglass on the inside of the box and then if I have enough time in the day I will make a milkshake which means Bondo filler with resin and spread it all over the bus on the inside and let that dry. Why is drying I will set up the car for some tuning and try to get that completed but only if time allows. Now here are the pictures of the box where it's at and how it looks so far.







This is when the fabric has been attached to the bottom mold.









This is when it was time to put resin on the box



First coat resin in the Box the top mold 





Second coat of resin on the box






After it dried the second time I just prefer to see if I was going to look in the trunk and I think is going to look amazing once is fully completed and done.







So far this is the progress of the box I should have a lot more done on Friday and maybe throughout the weekend I'll keep you guys posted and post more pictures of box project.... thanks for looking.
Mario


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Why you selling the Sinfonis?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I went in to 2 way, and didn't want to have so many amplifiers in my car, I also discoverer scans that fitted in my car and I'm just just extremely happy with them, Not that Sifnoni didn't do the job... but I just wanted something different. My problem is, i listen to music at loud volumes, more than many of you out there listen. And i found my matching pair of speakers that could do all that and more.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with that, especially if the new speakers will keep up with your needs.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup. Nothing wrong with that. Was just curious. Thats why I upped it to the Opus on the Benz. Loved the sound signature of the Maestosos but wanted greater output.


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

What scans you went wit curious because i have the same car as you. Thanks in advance


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. What part of NJ are you in ?


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

^^ Perth Amboy area 08861.How about you?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in Millville 08332, we should meet up if possible. Mario now that you've had time with the new gear, are you extremely happy with the swap ?


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

Def. we should meet,i'm still in my infancy with car audio SQ .Anything that i can learn from yo guys i know it will help. I'll pm you my contact so we don't clutter Op. Tread.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any updates Mario ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry guys for big delay, I went on vacation to Hawaii (sister lives there) and just been very busy with my personal life and yea this damn hobby of mine.. 

A lot has changed since than here are my little updates... 

As someone asked what kind of speakers did I get and what is that i put in to the car.

Also as stated, I went from 3 way Sinfoni to 2 way Scans.
Also upgrade all of my amplifications, I went from Audison for the sub and 2 AS series Mosconi to Mosconi Zero1 and Zero4
Another big change, was amp rack, changed out a sub as well, also thinking of going with different route and getting rid of the pc. 
Big upgrade on the DSP i got Helix DSP PRO not installed, also have a controller for it and just trying to figure things out... 

So lets get to it!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The new 2 way.. I think it beast everything I had so far. 
From Ground Zero, to Sinfoni absolutely amazing speakers!
I dont want to talk about Hybrid, they are wonderful speakers, but the 7" mid is a disappointment to my ears..
Someone told me I need to go with 8" for me to have more output, F that.. I'm not spending 1000$ on 8' mid bass drivers thats why i went with Sinfoni.


I will provide part numbers with link below.
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...ator-d3004/6600-aircirc-tweeter-textile-dome/


Here are my little 4" tweeters 


Mid Bass Speakers
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-illuminator-18wu/4741t-00-7-woofer-4-ohm/

Next to Sinfoni 



You all may think how the hell did you fit that lol...

Well I had to make 11/2" ring glue it, and move the window tracker by 3/4" and they fit like a glove! window was able to go up and down without a problem.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What I love about the scans, some of you may agree or disagree with me, which in this case I honestly don't give a ****.. and there is more reason to it and I will explain myself why.

Scans are Raw drivers for most of home audio use, other speakers that I had were nothing but Car Mobile Audio.
When I heard scans and really took a step back before doing a step forward.. I noticed a lot of things. 
I was around some very knowledgeable people that know what they are talking about, what they see in sound system, and what they want out of a sound system. 

As I grew in to different categories other than being loud, and sounding clean. I learned so much, from speaker control, tuning, time alignment, still need help in that department but its getting better as i get the chance to play with it. There is just so much to chose from and learn, curves, never take corners on installs, always do a proper job, and so on...

Why did I go with Scans?? some of you may ask, some of you also know me personally, or talked to me on the phone, but here is the real true.. I ****ing Love Them!

I understand everyone is trying to make money, but looking on DIY, users that have room in the doors or could do some fab work, why do they go with SCANS or raw drivers.. where they have access to everything and for some of us (not me) money is no object?
Here is the simple answer, for what you get, for what you pay for they cant be beat PERIOD~!~!

A lot of other brands are nothing but marketing, shovel to sell, and get customer to get something different because its new on the market, and they are the best.. I call it BS. I look at it as big bobble up in the air, we want the best and look at things as oh he has it, i need it too. Or is new I need to have it because its the best.. For as long as I could fit my Scans, I will never go with anything else! 

This is where it all started,
I had GZ, had some issues with them due to my personal low knowledge of settings and set-ups, so i now I blew my mids and so on... Than I heard Hybrids and I was WOW!!!!

Great sounding mids and everything, the tune was top notch! i mean unreal, (Ben) BMW...
They sounded great, but Ben doesn't play music as loud as I do. He makes fun of me that I start my music at 130DB, well, what can I tell ya,, thats my choice 

Because of output I went with Sinfoni Erico 3 way as you all seen above.
They were great, but i was sick and tired of this amplifications, power, and tuning... 
Over all great, great, great sounding speakers!
I would take them over Hybrids due to output, detail, and yea its made in Italy !

Now Scans,

All of my mids were crossed at 24db slope and i had hard time playing them from 63hz to whatever 300-400hz range.. they just couldn't keep up with my EDM music at louder volumes.

Now the scans,
Everything that I was throwing at my other speakers that i have had to experience, I was scared that I will blow them, as soon as I heard them that its clipping or bottoming out, I had to turn the volume down, go to my settings, swtich them to 80-90hz and of they were good.

With scans, I have no problems!!!! I have them playing @24db from 63hz to 2khz and they simply sing, 
Mid bass is so strong, to the point I don't even need a sub at times, they are fast, natural sounding mid bass's, why so many of you guys use these speakers and win worlds record, for years and years?? well I just leave it at that.. just look at big players on DIYMA that test speakers, that look in to different things, or for example Nick with raw drivers build... 
I throw everything at these scans, mids are fast, punchy, they are not scared of power, each mid is getting 220 w rms @ 4 ohms from Mosconi Zero4, and they simply want more.. it gets loud, clean and i'm in love.

I was playing songs that I couldn't play at loud volumes before, and these guys take it like there is no tomorrow and beg for more!
If you haven't heard them, this will be the best 2 way set ever.. well worth money spend for 2 way system that is @ 1000$, you just cant go wrong... 

Some of the guys were very impressed when they heard my car, and they keep on playing this stupid cd with the tuning to see how it sounds, and i could crank them up at full volume, and never break a sweat or bottom out, they are simply in control at all times. You want something great without spending a bank, Scans it is!

That's my input on it, if you don't like, please don't write anything negative, this is my opinion on my system, my hears, my car.. if you don't like Oh Well Move On and enjoy my thread


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Scans tweeters, 
Yes not all of us have the room for it, I was lucky enough that i had 4" mid drivers in there and they fit like a glove, or i would be in big trouble.
They are simply amazing, one of my the most favorite tweeters I ever had a pleasure to listen too, and explore

They simply sing, not harsh at all, very detail, get loud with full control, never peeks or gives me any crazy sounds.
I hear music in a different point of view, I hear things I truly never heard before. very detail.
Simply amazing playing them from 2khz to 20khz @ 24db slope... love them~!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have done a lot of changes, with in 1 week i had 2 different systems in the car  
I even had 2 4ch Mosconi Zero amps. This was for each side for 3 way, But it was an over kill, so I sold one of the 4ch and got Zero 1 to match the Zero Family!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This is how my system looks like, and what it has
Front Stage: 
Tweeters: ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004/6600 AirCirc Tweeter Textile Dome
Mid Bass: ScanSpeak Illuminator 18WU/4741T-00 7" Woofer, 4 ohm
Sub Bass: SAA Xcon 12" dual 2 ohm wired at 4ohm
Dash:
Nothing has changed : 10.2" LED touch screen Monitor with Alpine H800 - C800 controller.

IMG_20160906_194443_zpskiudwjln.jpg Photo by mario1983 | Photobucket

Car pc didn't change either. still the same.

Ok now the Trunk...

I have moved the battery to a different spot, also hide a lot of wires, rebuild the new amp rack, and still not finished with my build lol.....

Amps;
Front Stage: Mosconi Zero4 CH 1 and CH2 for tweeters 110w rms @4 ohms
Front Stage: Mosconi Zero4 CH 3 and CH4 for mid bass drivers 220w rms @4 ohms
Sub Stage : Mosconi Zero1 Bridged with Hybrid mode on and cooling fans on 

These are my best amps till day,, and let me tell you something if someone says amp is only there to produce power - apparently you have no idea!

New Amp Rack


In the back is a cluster F, I have to clean things up soon. But you get the idea,, no one is able to see anything and everything is protected just looks like crap.





Zero4 is upsaide down, towards the top, and Zero1 is in front for better cooling control.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New update well 2 things,,, 
Some of you that have heard GZ sub the SPL/SQ sub will think this couldn't be possible lol well I learned one thing about me, anything is possible with me!

I have burned coil leads on of them the connectors and needed to get a new sub, i gave my GZ sub to my friend and he will fix and end enjoy it all over again!

I bought new sub after doing research and looking and thinking I'm like damn it, what can I get for decent amount, but I want the output, I want the power, and still be SQ.

Also I needed something that will fit my custom fab box, not only the 12" ring, but also the specifications of for the sub and this was one of my best solutions. 
I talked to many people, and called SSA guys, talked to them, and so on.. I made my decision and I can't be happier. 
I went with SAA Xcon
XCON 12 Sound Solutions Audio 12" 1750W XCON Series Subwoofer - SSA STORE

Don't judge this sub by its cover or picture, yes its a massive sub, but I was shocked as I put in and its not in a proper box as i'm still writing this but damn... Lows get low, blend so nice with front stage, I'm very very happy with it.. and the output is there. I only have it turned up very little and i'm very pleased with the performance... the brake in period is over and i might give some power to it.. Since Zero1 does about 3K w rms @4 ohms 

So far well money spend, I had to wait for the sub, but wow the packaging was top notch!, great customer service.. I have to say I was pleased all the way around... they got me as a customer thats for sure.
It almost reminded me of JL packaging.. but this one was secured even more. from bottom to the top.








I don't mind supporting USA product 


Massive Spider


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice updates and product descriptions! Are you running the midbass infinite baffle? I've always seen the with some sort of enclosure / ap vent etc... Kinda discouraged me from trying them in doors.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Another update that I have.. Box is almost done, I have done many layers of glass and did some milk shakes,, and there is ton of it to make the box strong!




Doing some bando 





Wrapped the box with my friend but the glue was **** so it scred things up, i said f it, and bought black carpet to match the trunk color and i will wrap that up but it looked nice for first few hours lol....
[URL=http://s879.photobucket.com/user/mario1983/media/TL%20System%20Build/received_930561707055879_zpssobmkrvg.jpg.html]


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As the lates update, 
I got a great deal on a trade for my Sinfoni speakers, 
I got a Helix DSP PRO with Controller, and I added Bluetooth High stream card.
Dsp is still in the house because I'm learning either updating the front consuls, which is getting iPad,,, I know Iiad, or go with nexus 9 tablet  all up in the air.. maybe some of you could cham in and help me out.

Bluetooth Card;




Testing:




And thats about it for now....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Nice updates and product descriptions! Are you running the midbass infinite baffle? I've always seen the with some sort of enclosure / ap vent etc... Kinda discouraged me from trying them in doors.


Yes, i didn't create any box or anything... just make sure your doors are well sealed, and you wont get any vibration! 

Than feed them proper power, make sure you give them a brake in period and than let them lose!

You will love them... Best midbass speakers ever created to my ears!~


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice nice! Thx


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

So, how do you like the Scans?  ok, now I'm kicking myself after reading your glowing review for not buying some. Not exactly the same, but I was so close to ordering the d3004 Berylliums and the Discovery mid and ended up going with the Hybrid Pro 3-ways since there were so many used pieces for sale over the last few months that ended up actually being a little less than the Scan 2-way new. Did you try out any of the other Scan mids before the Illuminator? I'm already thinking of swapping the L6 for the Scan and don't even have the dsp in yet. Could you elaborate a little more on the Hybrid mids you had?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No I have not heard any other scans. Back in the day I only had 1" tweeters and they were impressive, I knew I can't go wrong.
One of my audio guy friends thay has had and went through a cycle of car audio, told me about them while I had Sinfoni. When he heard my car he looked at me and said hmm OK they sound good but!! And I'm wtf lol you need to hear scans when I get them... I'm like Oki...

And this is a guys who guide me through system and really give me from bottom to the top of explanation so keep that in mind.

Than he really open my eyes and told me to start reading big guys that do real reviews, that test speakers, and are world class champs. I'm like hmm scratched my head for a min or 2 and I'm like he's f-ing right!

He had them scans I stalled and his system tuned. I got in there and never looked back. 

Mids were so strong, fast, accurate, vocals just sing, is was sold... At that point I was I'm done 2 way and be happy!!!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

To answer your question, hybrids are great speakers, I really love their tweeters and midrange, the 8" are great as well but having speakers costing so much money just for 8" and being made in China isn't cool at all. 

The 7" with the nedioum magnet that's what I had nothing but SE pro.. they sounded very natural, great mid-bass up some point un till they bottom out... 

Compare these to Scans.... Well to my knowledge there is no compression! 

Scans are even more natural sounding speakers, they could take the power, the image and control is absolutely stunning. Feeding them 200 w rms per channel they simply enjoy every bit of it. Did I ever had them bottom out? Nope... 

They are very easy when it comes to tuning... So far I had good luck with it... 

All in all, if you have scans in left and hybrid in right door... You will not even look at hybrid speaker that's the bottom line. But due to size alot of us go with the smaller size so they could fit them without much of trouble or fabrication work. 

The massive cone area and scan speaker truly brings the output and dynamics of music... 

I could tell you this much... If you ever consider going with these scans, you will not look back at other brands... You be like Hybrid what?? That's just my opinion.

If you want, you could always pm me or call me and I could share it over the phone.

Mario

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

dougc said:


> So, how do you like the Scans?  ok, now I'm kicking myself after reading your glowing review for not buying some. Not exactly the same, but I was so close to ordering the d3004 Berylliums and the Discovery mid and ended up going with the Hybrid Pro 3-ways since there were so many used pieces for sale over the last few months that ended up actually being a little less than the Scan 2-way new. Did you try out any of the other Scan mids before the Illuminator? I'm already thinking of swapping the L6 for the Scan and don't even have the dsp in yet. Could you elaborate a little more on the Hybrid mids you had?


Let me know what you think.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm using the exact same Scan mids in my system and I love them too! I'm using the D3304/6020-00 tweeter though. I have the mids playing 63 Hz to 2 Khz at 24 dB slopes and the tweeters 3.15 KHz/24 dB slope. I have a natural interior resonance around 2.5 KHz that is unique to my car and that is why I have the mid and tweeter crossover gaped. I have an Alpine PDX-F6 (tested at 176x4) powering the Scans. 

Here is a test of the Scan Illuminator 7" mid: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lluminator18wu-4741t00-klippel-test-data.html Watch the video and see how much x-max the cone and spider has!

I really love the "Scan Speak sound". It's very natural and realistic. I'm also extremely impressed on how a large 7" mid can have such a wide range going from upper sub frequencies all the way up to the lower treble frequencies while sounding so natural. I also like the fact that I use less eq on Scan Speak speakers then on any other brand of speaker that I have used. 

In my last IASCA competition car from 2003-2004, I used the same model of tweeter with a Scan 12M/4631-G00 Revelator 4" mid and powered by a Brax X2400 amp (rated 100x4). The 12M played 300 Hz to 5 Khz and the tweeter played 5 KHz and up. A pair of Dynaudio MW170s were used for midbass. I do have to say that the 12M had better midrange than the 18W, in my system. I have both speakers mounted in the kicks and firing straight across towards the opposite side of the car. I think the 12M had better off axis response than the 18W, and that is mostly due to a smaller speaker cone usually has better off axis frequency response. Place both speakers on axis and the differences will probably be lessened. I also had a better amp powering the 12Ms.

With that said I am looking at going back to a 3-way front stage. I'm mostly looking at the Audio Frog GB line or going back to Dynaudio, which I used before the Scans, and although they sounded more neutral and less warm than the Scans, are just as amazing and are in the same top league as the Scans are. However price wise I just may add a 12M or a 12MU to my current Scans. I also have a Zapco Z150.6LX amp that is much better than the PDX amp I am using now, which should make the Scans sound even better. 

BTW, back in the mid '90s when Kicker had its factory backed competition team, most of the team members used Kicker "prototype" mids. Those mids were off the shelf Scan Revelators. Many other top competitors also used Scan Revelators in their championship winning systems too.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

cmusic said:


> I'm using the exact same Scan mids in my system and I love them too! I'm using the D3304/6020-00 tweeter though. I have the mids playing 63 Hz to 2 Khz at 24 dB slopes and the tweeters 3.15 KHz/24 dB slope. I have a natural interior resonance around 2.5 KHz that is unique to my car and that is why I have the mid and tweeter crossover gaped. I have an Alpine PDX-F6 (tested at 176x4) powering the Scans.
> 
> Here is a test of the Scan Illuminator 7" mid: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lluminator18wu-4741t00-klippel-test-data.html Watch the video and see how much x-max the cone and spider has!
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving us a great feed back on the scans, why did you show me 12m or 12mu now I might go back to 3 way all over gain,,, 

Question, 

Is it ok to put midrange in the kicks?


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you for giving us a great feed back on the scans, why did you show me 12m or 12mu now I might go back to 3 way all over gain,,,
> 
> Question,
> 
> Is it ok to put midrange in the kicks?


Kick panel mounted mids have some advantages over dash or A-pillar mounted mids. First is the kick panel area generally has a smaller path length difference than the dash or A-pillar. The path length difference is the difference of the distance between the left and right speakers to your ears. The smaller the difference, the better the imaging and soundstage will be. The more even the left and right speakers are with regards to time, amplitude (volume), and frequency response, the better the soundstage and imaging will be without having to use massive amounts of DSP. With kicks, the left speaker to ear may be 40" while the right speaker may be 50". The 10" difference will help the speakers to be more naturally time aligned and more close in overall volume. 

In the same vehicle the dash or A-pillar might be 24" for the left speaker and 45" for the right speaker. That's a 21" difference, meaning the nearer speaker's sound will be heard earlier and louder than the far side speaker. To balance the left and right speakers, generally a DSP is used the delay and adjust the nearer speaker to make it sound more closer to the farther speaker. This leads to having a "one seat" system, where one seat (generally the driver's seat) to sound better than the other seat. 

Also with dash or A-pillar speakers the early reflections of sound waves off the dash and windshield can cause problems. The kick panels usually have carpet and the bottom side of the dash to help reduce reflected sound. 

Kicks do have some problems. With speakers down low, legs and feet can get in their way. Electronics and wiring in the kicks can also make it harder to mount the speakers without them protruding so much into the footwell area. Improperly aimed and tuned speakers in the kicks can also lead to a low sounding soundstage or a rainbow shaped soundstage, where left and right sounds are low and the center sounds are high above the dash. And there is also a problem with passengers accidentally damaging the speakers with their clumsy feet. 

Kick panel speakers were mostly used in the '90s to the early '00s in competition because scoring was biased towards soundstage and imaging that was larger than the vehicle and was for two listeners. With kick panel speakers, it is easier to get the left and right boundaries of the soundstage to seem to be outside of the vehicle for two listeners. In the early '00s EMMA competitions in Europe started preferring the soundstage to be high and above the dash and not necessarily be larger than the car and be tuned for one listener. That's carried over here to America now. 

Now depending on the vehicle and the installer, dash and A-pillar mounted mids can provide a great soundstage and imaging for two listeners that seems bigger than the vehicle. But that is rare and takes an experienced installer that has the time to try different mounting angles and combinations of tuning to find the best sounding solution. 

At this time it is "out of fashion" to do kick panel mids. I think it is because most installers that have started in the last 10 years have mostly seen mids and tweeters only in the A-pillars and just have done the same thing in their installs. However I think that a properly installed and tuned kick panel mid setup has the chance to sound better than mids in the A-pillars.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

hmm... never done kicks before lol and now again going to square 1 with 3 amps all over again lol


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

enjoyed reading your progress. keep up the good work fellow TL owner! 

Now let me get back to redoing my front doors to fix the very bad resonance that happens in the first 30 seconds when I listen to Robert Miles' Children!

Stop saying so much good things about the Scans cos it really makes me want to replace my 15 years old Orion 6s w/ the Scans and try out active 2 ways...

Cheers!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> enjoyed reading your progress. keep up the good work fellow TL owner!
> 
> Now let me get back to redoing my front doors to fix the very bad resonance that happens in the first 30 seconds when I listen to Robert Miles' Children!
> 
> ...


Thank you sr. Isn't what Diyma is all about, it's about helping each other vs marketing and spending more than you have too... I'm just spreading the word... Because it got to me... And I just simply love these scans!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> enjoyed reading your progress. keep up the good work fellow TL owner!
> 
> Now let me get back to redoing my front doors to fix the very bad resonance that happens in the first 30 seconds when I listen to Robert Miles' Children!
> 
> ...


You should really try them.. u won't be disappointed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you sr. Isn't what Diyma is all about, it's about helping each other vs marketing and spending more than you have too... I'm just spreading the word... Because it got to me... And I just simply love these scans!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Totally agree! 

I like how I can feel the energy of your experience when reading the thread. 

But the downside of coming here is you get so many great idea and info, which contributes to the reason why I've been "planning" on a 2 way active w/ scans, even if I'm not remotely close to mentally being ready to handle the amount of effort. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Just do it... The extra effort that you put in to get them in will bring smile to your face.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I enjoy them so much seriously. I'm sure there great or other better speakers than scans, but for the the price and performance they can't be beat.... Hands down!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> I like how I can feel the energy of your experience when reading the thread.
> 
> ...


You have no idea what I went through to get this accomplished, this car is a driving sound machine. Next year I plan on getting new ride which is VW Passat CC, and if these guys won't fit.... I'll make sure they fit lol....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Robert miles isn't a problem with the scans,to bad I don't have a good mic to take a HD recording with good sound quality . Sometimes I get asked what subs I got... I simply say 7" they just look at me like wtf?!?!?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> You have no idea what I went through to get this accomplished, this car is a driving sound machine. Next year I plan on getting new ride which is VW Passat CC, and if these guys won't fit.... I'll make sure they fit lol....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



LoL guess we all can share the pain cos I just got very excited on how much the wooden ring I added for the speaker mount had calmed down the vibration getting rid a good amount of resonance. 

Thinking about how much work it is to add an amp to do active 2 ways is already stressing me out, which is why I admire the amount of effort I see ppl putting into their setups.

Hope u don't need to go through too much to make the same system sound good in the Passat. I found it very difficult to make my system sound good after I moved it to the TL. But I went from an suv to the TL.



quickaudi07 said:


> Robert miles isn't a problem with the scans,to bad I don't have a good mic to take a HD recording with good sound quality . Sometimes I get asked what subs I got... I simply say 7" they just look at me like wtf?!?!?



Don't do that! LoL I bet Children sounds very good w/ depth n details w/ your setup. seriously I truly wish I could listen to your setup in the TL and some other members' setup. Sadly it feels like I'm the only person into car audio here in Vancouver....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Passat CC will be another pain of its own, if you need assistance on what I did, please feel free to contact me and i could help you out best i can and tell you everything you need to know about your TL. 
Also for the doors, use what I did in this thread, its 10 per role in HD. I got 3 of them to cover the doors, it was like magic.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Passat CC will be another pain of its own, if you need assistance on what I did, please feel free to contact me and i could help you out best i can and tell you everything you need to know about your TL.
> Also for the doors, use what I did in this thread, its 10 per role in HD. I got 3 of them to cover the doors, it was like magic.




Thank you man! I read most of the TL logs here including yours, which helped big time. Otherwise it would be more pain. 

I'm putting on a second layer of B quiet ultimate which helps to calm down the resonance BIG TIME.

What you are doing is exactly what I was looking at (helix dsp pro, 2 ways active, scans) so for sure I'll bug u if I have any Q. 

Good weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Like wise.. and no problem ask questions, I think I have experience the most with the TL that I see. And yes everything was installed by me.. and my own hands. I'm not that lucky to take my car to a shop 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Like wise.. and no problem ask questions, I think I have experience the most with the TL that I see. And yes everything was installed by me.. and my own hands. I'm not that lucky to take my car to a shop
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Been busy redoing the doors in the past few days, belated thx again 

Looking forward to hear your findings once you have the dsp pro installed . Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Been busy redoing the doors in the past few days, belated thx again
> 
> Looking forward to hear your findings once you have the dsp pro installed . Have fun!
> 
> ...


I don't think I will have the DSP installed in this car. In a long in pulling everything out soon. And really thinking of that CC. I had nothing but German cars before and I love them, just not the brake fix part ???

Also since the trunk is so wide in the CC, and so damn big, I won't be doing any fiberglas box's. If you have a sub that needs 1.4-1.6 cf box than I have one lol didn't even had the chance to install it..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> I don't think I will have the DSP installed in this car. In a long in pulling everything out soon. And really thinking of that CC. I had nothing but German cars before and I love them, just not the brake fix part ???
> 
> Also since the trunk is so wide in the CC, and so damn big, I won't be doing any fiberglas box's. If you have a sub that needs 1.4-1.6 cf box than I have one lol didn't even had the chance to install it..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I see. Hope we'll see your CC build log soon! 

As for the box, too bad the 12d needs 2.25CF. Otherwise I may consider buying the box from you since it is custom made for our TLs. To me it takes ALOT of effort & patience to make! Just curious, any idea how much you want to ask for if you wanna sell it?

Cheers!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Shoot me a pm and we could manage something I mainly would want just for the materials which I spend about 150$

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I won't charge for work or my time ... Send me a pm 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> I won't charge for work or my time ... Send me a pm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Will PM you.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Thank you very much! Will PM you.


How is your car coming along. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> How is your car coming along.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Don't wanna hijack ur thread haha. But I'm very happy w/ the result from the additional layer of b quiet ultimate, foam in between door & cladding, and a simple wooden ring (baffle) to mount the speakers (waaaay less vibration).

The yellow foams on the cladding helped to calm down the resonance, especially the one in lower left corner. Adding that piece stopped the vocal coming from there 









I get better mid bass and resonance is pretty much gone. Listening to the last good tune for now before making further adjustment. 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's great buddy, trust me I did that and done that lol already preparing for the new car

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> That's great buddy, trust me I did that and done that lol already preparing for the new car
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Thanks. Nice to know I'm doing the right thing. 

Good luck in working on the new car! I always says I won't put a system in the next car cos of all the (lower back) pain but guess I don't need to tell u what happens at the end.... 

We just think about the end result to get through all the pain lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I say the same thing all the time lol 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

jackk said:


> The yellow foams on the cladding helped to calm down the resonance, especially the one in lower left corner. Adding that piece stopped the vocal coming from there


I need to pull my doors and do this


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

knifedag007 said:


> I need to pull my doors and do this




Do it. To me the Difference is worth the effort. 

I just took the time to shave the foams, test fit cladding, repeat, so that the cladding can close while the foams have some pressure on the material used to seal the holes on the door.

Note: after added the yellow foams, I took the white foams off except for the piece right behind the movable storage thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Great stuff! I'm really glad I found this thread. I just bought an '04 TL and am getting all my gear lined up. I anxious to tear it apart get my new stuff in.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Great stuff! I'm really glad I found this thread. I just bought an '04 TL and am getting all my gear lined up. I anxious to tear it apart get my new stuff in.




Not trying to steal the attention from the OP. 

I meant to create my own built log but have never gotten around to do so. Here is the link to my g+ album w/ all the pics taken during my build: 

https://goo.gl/photos/3vTU6ZJwjHytkUQs8

Hope it will help u to see what to expect during ur build. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Great stuff! I'm really glad I found this thread. I just bought an '04 TL and am getting all my gear lined up. I anxious to tear it apart get my new stuff in.


I love my TL but its time for it to go.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Not trying to steal the attention from the OP.
> 
> I meant to create my own built log but have never gotten around to do so. Here is the link to my g+ album w/ all the pics taken during my build:
> 
> ...


Jack, you are fine buddy, its all about giving not taking away from anyone. I love this site because i could post pictures and share my thoughts and what i do to my car. I'm glad others found it useful as I did.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

all right guys soon I will be selling parts from my car and custom dash consule with the screen if anyone is interested please let me know. I plan on keeping the monitor or i could sell it with it if the price is right. Also plan on keeping the pc, and if someone gives me good money I will sell it with it..

Also I have a box created for my car that I never put in to use as you seen in the pictures, please let me know if any of you would want it... PM me and we could work something out.

Mario


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Jack, you are fine buddy, its all about giving not taking away from anyone. I love this site because i could post pictures and share my thoughts and what i do to my car. I'm glad others found it useful as I did.




Ditto. Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Now it will be fun times to pull everything out lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Acura is sold. Time to pull everything out and put it in to new ride


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn that was quick, get it lol.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank You,, now taring aprt is gonna be painful!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Darn that was quick, get it lol.


Buddy!!! This guy was with me and this build since day one . I would have give you a hug if you were closer  ??? ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Based upon the weight that I've gained lol, I AM closer.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> enjoyed reading your progress. keep up the good work fellow TL owner!
> 
> Now let me get back to redoing my front doors to fix the very bad resonance that happens in the first 30 seconds when I listen to Robert Miles' Children!
> 
> ...


Jack I have something for you. I will upload it later . It's time for tear down !!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Jack I have something for you. I will upload it later . It's time for tear down !!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Whatever it is that you have for me. Thanks in advance Mario 

Tear down.... ahh.... usually a mix of sad and painful, but also exciting feeling when comes to it. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Whatever it is that you have for me. Thanks in advance Mario
> 
> Tear down.... ahh.... usually a mix of sad and painful, but also exciting feeling when comes to it.
> 
> Happy Sunday!


You asked for it.. enjoy it !!!

https://youtu.be/Ctur6JlmFi4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> You asked for it.. enjoy it !!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ctur6JlmFi4
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hey man, thanks A TON for taking the video! It sounds VERY nice (e.g. tonality) even if i'm just listening to it on youtube @ HD1440p with a pair of senns 363D amped. Lucky & unlucky at the same time I cannot listen to it in person - GAS would hit 100% sure if I could.

I watched quite a no. of videos about the Scans, but watching yours feel like home - in the same car as mine with a track that I'm VERY familiar with. It totally helps to move Scans to the top of the list if I want to switch speakers!

Cheers & THANKS again mate~!
jack


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Great video. It's nice to somewhat hear the scanspeaks. I've only heard them in Sonus Fabers. I am also trying to decide if I should get them or use the woofers/tweeters from my b&w cm5s.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I love then  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So check this out look what happen to my - well dealer owned TL... I got rear ended after pulling everything out of the car. On my way to woke some kid felt a sleep on the highway! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will



























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It was a young guy, he was coming home from double shift. Works at Hertz auto loaner place, he also was driving a loaner, and he had insurance from Hertz for it ughhh thank God.

I called the VW dealer and told them what happen. They said it's ok it happens they told me to being the car and they will take care if it for me.. so off my hands ) 

After that I drove off with this .



















Little Cruze on the highway back home









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok and that the dealership is going to take care of the Acura.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh as long as u r fine that's what counts. Guess luck is on your side since the accident happened right after you had everything completed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Glad to hear you are ok and that the dealership is going to take care of the Acura.


Yes same here... I was speechless with their customer service. One of best as I had so far.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Oh as long as u r fine that's what counts. Guess luck is on your side since the accident happened right after you had everything completed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have no idea ! It I was scared ****less what they going to say!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a nice ride you picked up! Glad the deal wasn't changed. You're lucky to have a dealer like that

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I800C0LLECT said:


> That's a nice ride you picked up! Glad the deal wasn't changed. You're lucky to have a dealer like that
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree, good guys too work with.. they enjoy the TL when everything was in there


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So Mario, how are you enjoying the new vehicle ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New car is very fun it had 10k miles on it. Yesterday which is Sunday I got a remote car alarm installed, I will post new pics of the ride and start the build shortly.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow, shops still do work on Sunday huh ? Looking forward to reading your thoughts about the car.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No it was a good friend of mine that does it on the side on weekends. He has a garage and is fully insured... So I paid way much less than anyone wanted todo it for. Right before the winter.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect as I have two friends that also do things audio wise and they are just the BEST like that. I can't wait to read about what set up you'll be going with audio wise.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Perfect as I have two friends that also do things audio wise and they are just the BEST like that. I can't wait to read about what set up you'll be going with audio wise.


Stay tuned my friend, I have to many options and don't know what to do.. I got few things and im just brain storming now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with that as how many times have we rushed in, only to have to redo it....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

TL was a very painful build, lots of work went in to it, also too much money spend that i didn't had to honestly, but i wanted to be special, and it was.. So far i have never seen another TL with build like i did and so much custom work. If i had to do it all over again,, i would in a hart beat


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The great part is that you felt what was being built, as opposed to just throwing things into it and calling it done. That feeling is priceless and one that most envy.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Enjoy your new ride man! looking forward to see your new build log here/dyima

Jack


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Enjoy your new ride man! looking forward to see your new build log here/dyima
> 
> Jack


Here it is Jack. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/309418-2013-vw-cc-build-log.html


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Here it is Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-gallery/309418-2013-vw-cc-build-log.html




Hahaha very efficient! Will b an interesting journey for u .Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

